# Name That Game: RPG Edition



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

RPG Edition!
*@everyone:*
Before you post an image, make sure it doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.
It has come to my attention that some people here may have been using the above reverse image search engines to cheat.

If you can, download a game file of the RPG and take an image yourself.
If not, just make sure the image doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.[/p]
One person posts a screenshot of a game that fits the respective genre (no explicit images), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene) or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your game correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat games, especially the same scene...

*Rules*
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Only post games from the respective genre
Remember to update the previous game posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up game either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket. Make sure the name of the game is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run". If you're going to guess at a game, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film. If you take too long posting the next game (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
[/p]
This round will run from April 14, 2011 to May 14, 2011. Remember to only post images from games that fit the *RPG* genre. Let's start with a well-known game!


----------



## hkz8000 (Apr 14, 2011)

mother 3?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

Correct!

Scores:
*hkz8000: 1*



Spoiler: Games previously posted




Mother 3


----------



## Nujui (Apr 14, 2011)

EDIT: NVM.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok three games running at the same time is just ludicrous. So I am closing all three of them. Seeing as Duskye started the original I will let him start a new game, on the understanding that he uses SoulSnatchers rules to avoid confusion and to avoid tons of other games popping up at random. Any further games opened at random will be closed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2011)

Duskye just spoke to Soul and they both agreed to this game being re-opened. This will be the only name the game thread until the round ends and the winner makes a new one, any others created will be closed.

Have fun.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

good. now we can continue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hkz8000 it's your go...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2011)

so is it hkz8000 turn?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes it's his turn guys.


----------



## hkz8000 (Apr 15, 2011)

sorry for the being late


----------



## thaddius (Apr 15, 2011)

Breath of Fire?

Are we only doing GBA games?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 15, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Are we only doing GBA games?



No, any RPG from any console, not too remote so that no one can guess though...


----------



## thaddius (Apr 15, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just making a comment about the GBA-ness of it all is all.


----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)

Nah uh, that's not Breath of Fire I'm afraid, that's Breath of Fire *II*.


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 15, 2011)

Breath of Fire II

EDIT: Goddammit Goli!


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 15, 2011)

We should be using the SHA1 rule would speed tings up a lot. Sorry for link, couldn't quote 'cause thread was closed...


----------



## hkz8000 (Apr 15, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Nah uh, that's not Breath of Fire I'm afraid, that's Breath of Fire *II*.



Correct 

Scores:
*hkz8000: 1*
*Goli: 1*

Game previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of fire 2


----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)

A relatively easy one:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII​?


----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)

Correct!

*Scores:
hkz8000: 1
Goli: 1
Soul Snatcher: 1

Game previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)

Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation. DS version to be exact.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation. DS version to be exact.


Um, Goli?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

Correct!

*Scores:*
*Goli:* 2
*hkz8000:* 1
*SoulSnatcher:* 1

*Game previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation


----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)

Pssst!
SS, update the already added games list.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

The Last Remnant?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 15, 2011)

the last remnant

Edit: Ninja.


----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)

Correct!

Scores:
Goli: 2
hkz8000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 2

Game previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation 
The Last Remnant


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Apr 15, 2011)

Mario and Luigi: Bowsers inside story.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2011)

Mario and Luigi 3: Bowser's Inside Story?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

Correct, Duskye!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 2
Goli: 2
Duskye: 1
hkz8000: 1



*Game previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant 
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 15, 2011)

I put two up just in case.


----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)

Persona 2: Innocent Sin...
EDIT: Wait, now I'm not sure if it's Innocent Sin or Eternal Punishment...
But it's Persona 2 either way.


----------



## Fudge (Apr 15, 2011)

Persona 2 Innocent Sin


----------



## Nujui (Apr 15, 2011)

That be it.



*Scores:
*SoulSnatcher: 2
*Goli: 3
*Duskye: 1
hkz8000: 1



*Game previously posted:
*Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant 
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.


----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

Xenoblade


----------



## machomuu (Apr 15, 2011)

Guild Wars?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 15, 2011)

xenoblade?


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 15, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

>



White Knight Chronicles?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 15, 2011)

People have already said it but........ Xenoblade.


----------



## Goli (Apr 15, 2011)

Correct!

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 3
Goli: 3
Duskye: 1
hkz8000: 1



Game previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant 
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin. 
Xenoblade.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 15, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *snip*


Elder Scrolls Oblivion.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 15, 2011)

ninja'd!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

Correct, BobTheJoeBob!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 3
Goli: 3
BobTheJoeBob: 1
Duskye: 1
hkz8000: 1


*Game previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 15, 2011)

This one's not that well known, I doubt many of you will get it.
Oh, and I'm going to sleep in a bit, so guess fast.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

The Sword of Etheria?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, I was surprised someone got it so quickly.

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 4
Goli: 3
BobTheJoeBob: 1
Duskye: 1
hkz8000: 1


*Game previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion 
The Sword of Etheria.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll give you a really easy one.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 15, 2011)

Pokemon black/white


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pokemon Black/White

edit: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 15, 2011)

ninja'd!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

Correct, Duskye!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 4
Goli: 3
Duskye: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1

*Game previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White


----------



## Nujui (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

Rogue Galaxy


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup

*Scores:
*SoulSnatcher: 4
Goli: 3
Duskye: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
*Joe88 1
*


*Game previously posted:
*Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Legaia 2: Duel Saga


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

I remember this!

Legaia 2: Duel Saga

*Edit:* FUUUUUUUU


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

that was quick
thought that would stump a few people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Scores:
*SoulSnatcher: 4
Goli: 3
Duskye: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
Joe88: 1
*CrimzonEyed: 1*


*Game previously posted:
*Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
*Legaia 2: Duel Saga*


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
Goli: 3
Duskye: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
Joe88: 1
CrimzonEyed: 1


Game previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga 
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

The world ends with you.


----------



## donelwero (Apr 16, 2011)

TWEWY
The World ends with you

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct, Duskye!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 5
*Duskye: 3*
Goli: 3
CrimzonEyed: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
Joe88: 1

*Games previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
*The World Ends with You*


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, did I stump ya? This is the longest this has gone for someone to guess.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

avalon code


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup. Wondering when someone would get that.

*Scores:
*SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 3
Goli: 3
CrimzonEyed: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
Joe88: 1
*NahuelDS: 1
*
*Games previously posted:
*Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

This will be hard as hell lol




If you need help, I can upload a battle screenshot

EDIT: battle!!


----------



## Goli (Apr 16, 2011)

Err...
I think it's a DBZ RPG of some kind? o.o


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

battle pic please


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

hmm console hint?


----------



## Goli (Apr 16, 2011)

I understand there are many obscure games out there but this is just too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I've been digging through my RPG memory banks and I really can't think of anything.
Going by the battle screenshot I'd guess the hero is some kind of God? Or a very important person or something like that. He's accompanied by Gochinko, Adobaaku, Kukuri and Reido...
Maybe that'll ring someone's bells and allow the game to carry on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

Beyond the Beyond


----------



## SkankButta (Apr 16, 2011)

Beyond the Beyond.

Just posted it right before me... Nice one!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 16, 2011)

For future reference, what's this game's definition of an RPG? Would an SRPG (think Fire Emblem) count?

That last image is the first one I've seen in this thread that I don't know. I've looked up pretty much every RPG I can recall ever hearing of, and have nothing.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> For future reference, what's this game's definition of an RPG? Would an SRPG (think Fire Emblem) count?
> 
> That last image is the first one I've seen in this thread that I don't know. I've looked up pretty much every RPG I can recall ever hearing of, and have nothing.


If it's an RPG it counts, sub-genre or otherwise.


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> For future reference, what's this game's definition of an RPG? Would an SRPG (think Fire Emblem) count?
> 
> That last image is the first one I've seen in this thread that I don't know. I've looked up pretty much every RPG I can recall ever hearing of, and have nothing.



I think it's anything with RPG elements. space/fantasy whatever. I have to dig deep for something to stump you guys.


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 3
Goli: 3
CrimzonEyed: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
Joe88: 1
NahuelDS: 1
*doyama :1*

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
*Beyond the Beyond*
------------------------------------------------
Here's the next one







Good Luck


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy Adventure


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

machoumuu: Keep trying. I could have made it even harder but decided to take it easy on you guys.

mightymage: sorry try again


----------



## mightymage (Apr 16, 2011)

y's the ark of something


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Hint what console it is on?


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Hint what console it is on?



It's a hard one so a hint is warranted. The screenshot is from the Super Famicom.

Machomuu: Sorry already ruled out the Ys' series.

Hint #2

It is the first of a trilogy

Ill probably post successively more hints until around 11pm EST just so I dont keep the thread locked with my stupid game


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Ys III: Wanderers from the Ys
or
Ys IV: Mask of the Sun


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

Hint 1: Super Famicom Game
Hint 2: First of a Trilogy

Riddle: Perhaps the *ART *should come second.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Xak: The Art of Visual Stage

Thanks for the hint, that one was tough.


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

GAAH!!!! Curses!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Er I mean congrats machomuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You better not hope I get anymore. I'll be digging into the depths of RPG hell to find something insane next time.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol i was serching in rpg database and never saw the third hint XD


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

I was confused as to why people were saying the Ys games. The series isn't THAT old.


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Lol i was serching in rpg database and never saw the third hint XD



Yeah sorry I was trying not to double post too much. 

Your rpg database wont help you next time! I've got games on cassette tape waiting to be unleashed!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

bah only because i started from A-Z.... if i had started from Z-A i would probably found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 3454 games in that list and i only checked a 1000....


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I was confused as to why people were saying the Ys games. The series isn't THAT old.


It's actually older than Xak.

Anyway, because no one has done it yet, this one will be a test of speed.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

chrono trigger


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Chrono Trigger

After six seconds of research, I give you the one about the Ys series, but Ys as we all really know it didn't show up until far later. I'm not sure when the first English Ys title was published though.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Joe 88 is correct.
...Wow...that was WAY faster than I thought it'd be.

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 3
Goli: 3
CrimzonEyed: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
*Joe88: 2*
machomuu 1
NahuelDS: 1
doyama :1

*Games previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
*Chrono Trigger*


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Clash of heroes?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

Class of heroes


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Class of heroes



yes, I was waiting for someone to correct it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 3
Goli: 3
CrimzonEyed: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
Joe88: 2
machomuu 1
NahuelDS: 1
doyama :1
*sinharvest24: 1*

*Games previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
*Class of Heroes*


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

awh i miss spelled it -.-'

EDIT: 1337 post


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

only by one letter lol
though it became a different word then


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> only by one letter lol
> though it became a different word then


yea and a totally different game too: Clash of Heroes


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

one of my favs.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

Front Mission 3

you left the game name in the picture title...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

You got it Joe88


*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 3
Goli: 3
CrimzonEyed: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
*Joe88: 3*
machomuu 1
NahuelDS: 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1

*Games previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
*Front Mission 3*

Good game, i'm a bit disappointed getting nailed in 1 shot.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Monster Kingdom Jewel Summoner


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

correct

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 3
Goli: 3
*CrimzonEyed: 2*
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
Joe88: 3
machomuu 1
NahuelDS: 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1

*Games previously posted:*
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
*Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner*


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

sorry guys for not uptade the thread with Beyond The Beyond
we had a power outage in the neighborhood!
Sorry!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Hint 1: Turbo CD
Hint 2: Released 1994
A second picture added to original post

Now I'm sorry but i have to get some sleep... If someone guess the right answer, link something that proofs it in some way.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen

damn beaten by a minute oh well i guess ill get a chance next time i got a clue

i'll link to a gfaqs as he wants proof so i guess its ur turn NahuelDS

proof


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

correct NahuelDS

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 3
Goli: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
Joe88: 3
machomuu 1
*NahuelDS: 2*
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
*KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen*

Damm luckily i check 1 last time before i wen't to bed


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

next pic pls! =D


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

hint: it has some connection to the legend of zelda


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy Adventure/Mystic Quest.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy Adventure/Mystic Quest.


close!!! but no... FF adventure is related to Secret Of Mana
actually... there is a remake called Sword Of Mana for the GBA.

Hint 2: zelda
Hint 3: ... zelda


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Saying zelda isn't much of a hint.

Unless it was one of the zelda games on the gb. Links Awaking perhaps?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Saying zelda isn't much of a hint.
> yes it is!
> 
> 
> ...


nailed!!


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

this is pretty hard XD

edit: this is the game that links awakening is based of?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get use to typing gba  a lot. I edited it.

And I'm just saying that the hint seem a bit vague, to me at least.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Hint 4: Prince Richard


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru?


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

so its...Kaeru no tame ni kane wa naru


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

thats correct Duskye!! lol

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
*Duskye: 4*
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
NahuelDS: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
*Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

damn i never woulda gussed that maybe ill get the next one(at least it ell myself that to motivate meself)

c'mon duskye pick a game i know not that you'd know i hope i get it right


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

if i knew the name before i would have won! lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

come on guys! that was a easy one!!
I guess that you dont remember Links Awekening! play it again! its a awesome game!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> come on guys! that was a easy one!!
> I guess that you dont remember Links Awekening! play it again! its a awesome game!


well to be honest i never playe LA i didnt even have a gameboy my first hand held was a gba but ive wanted to play it.  i have it on my psp's gba emulator but i have too many games started as is to start another


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Heh, sorry about saying the hints weren't good. I had not idea that was related to Links Awaking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway....


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

damn never seen that before


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

hitman?
lol


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

beated LA lots of times, even DX! i think i'll load it up on my dsl with an emu XD


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

This maybe a hard one guys.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> This maybe a hard one guys.
> console please
> 
> QUOTE(el_venga @ Apr 16 2011, 02:00 AM) beated LA lots of times, even DX! i think i'll load it up on my dsl with an emu XD


thats the spirit!!!!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

SNES.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

im guessing its between the snes and gen/nin era right?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> im guessing its between the snes and gen/nin era right?


That be the era.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Shadowrun?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> Shadowrun?


yeah


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Very good! Didn't expect that one answered quick.

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
NahuelDS: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
*vincentx77: 1
*

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru 
*Shadowrun.*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best gaming era in my opinion games were harder then than they are now.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

this thread should be renamed "Name That Game: Obscure RPG Edition"


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

agreed


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

yea i agree but obscure games are awesome they are weird and is why alot of people stray from em


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> yea i agree but obscure games are awesome they are weird and is why alot of people stray from em


yeah! I always try to find obscure rpg that are related in some way or another to great franchises... like how Beyond The Beyond is rated as the Worst RPG Of All The Time and also is the grandfather of Golden Sun! lol


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Whenever u like to post your pix vincentx


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a pic ready, but I cannot figure out how to post it. Help!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Upload it here.

http://gbatemp.net/m-pix


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

THANK YOU!

Here goes the first one. All the pics I could find were kinda small.






Hint: PC-Engine CD


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

i dont think this qualifies cause it should be a pic of the in-game or does it? hints needed!!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

I wanna say Legend of Xanadu 2


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

I may have gone way too obscure here. Sorry, it's not Xanadu 2. 
I can post my 2nd pic if you like, since it looks like there's only a couple of us playing. 
Chances are, if you know the game, you'll recognize the cut-scenes first, but the next pic is of game play.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Linda 3


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Linda 3 wins.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's pretty good, Linda3 has never been translated, and is more famous for being weird and gory than good.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess I'll put the score up.

*Scores:
*SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
*NahuelDS: 3
*CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
vincentx77: 1


*Games previously posted:
*Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru 
Shadowrun.
*Linda 3*


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> That's pretty good, Linda3 has never been translated, and is more famous for being weird and gory than good.


like this?
[youtube]Jx-NF53Ce6Q[/youtube]
at 5:05 Dr. Hitler makes an appearance


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

oh I probably should've done the score.. I'm new, sorry. Just overlook me. 

And that's from the Saturn remake, but yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

this is a easy one





lol


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Pokemon Gold?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Pokemon Gold?


how you dare to compare pokemon gold with that horrible abomination of mankind! lol
anyway... there is some relation to pokemon


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, lol ignore that. Something with yu gi oh....

Yu-Gi-Oh! Monster Capsule GB


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

i know its pokemon shovelware edition right?

not really now im vaguelly currious to what it is though


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Pokemon Jade?

Are obscure hacks allowed?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

its Keitai Denjuu Telefang: Power Version!!

maybe i should try it for the laughs at the horrid translation


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> its Keitai Denjuu Telefang: Power Version!!
> maybe i should try it for the laughs at the horrid translation


thats correct! best known as POKEMON DIAMOND! lol
I remember playing this game back in 2001





Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
NahuelDS: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
vincentx77: 1
*DarkShinigami: 1*

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
*Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)*


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 16, 2011)

Keitai Denjuu Telefang Power or Keitai Denjuu Telefang Speed

[EDIT]

FFF, too slow.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

yea gonna feel dumb but how do i upload the pic


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/m-pix


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

alright the game is from the psx era 







this is a pic of an fmv at the beginning

if it takes too long to guess ill upload a pic of battle

i also appologize for the quality it is MUCH better quality in game


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

The Legend of Dragoon?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Wild Arms?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Koudelka!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

nope keep tryin after five guesses ill add battle pic.

thanks dusky you reminded me i have wild arms i can play on my psp use to have it on psx got busted.  now i wanna play WA


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Koudelka!


yup it is a prequel to the shadow heart series  one of my favorite rpgs on the ps2 aside from kh.  it is considered a gothical rpg

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
NahuelDS: 4
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
vincentx77: 1
DarkShinigami: 1

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond) 
Koudelka!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Chrono Cross?

EDIT: Oh, Nahuel got it?  Darn.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

give me a sec to upload the image


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> nvm


let me guess you added the score but noticed i fixed me error befor you finished


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> let me guess you added the score but noticed i fixed me error befor you finished


yeah

deja vu?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

it looks zeldaesque


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Neutopia I or II


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> Neutopia I or II


thas correct
That is a exact copy of zelda!

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
NahuelDS: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
*vincentx77: 2*
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
DarkShinigami: 1

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka!
*Neutopia*


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft, player didn't go east first to grab the fire wand?


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

5th generation consoles.

This should be pretty easy.


----------



## granville (Apr 16, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> 5th generation consoles.
> 
> This should be pretty easy.


Grandia from PS1/Saturn right?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

grandia

Oh granville you are the quickest Felix around here


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Grandia

EDIT: Well this game runs fast.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

grandia it is


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
NahuelDS: 4
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
vincentx77: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
*granville: 1*

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka!
Neutopia
*Grandia*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> vincentx77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn granville u sure know your shit bout rpgs one guess was all it took you

i think i got one thatll stump u alls but i gotta wait till i get another right


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

@vincentx77, don't double post please. Just edit your previous post.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

I have to go guys... see you later!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I have to go guys... see you later!


wait dont go or go and giv your turn up


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

sorry, I didn't mean to double post.

fixed!  (I hope)


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> sorry, I didn't mean to double post.


in your last post you are mising Neutopia


----------



## granville (Apr 16, 2011)

Guess it's my turn (forgot i have to play if i guess lol).

Fourth generation console-


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Terranigma


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 16, 2011)

Terranigma~

[EDIT]

I'm so slow. T________T


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
NahuelDS: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
vincentx77: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
granville: 1
*KingdomBlade: 1*

Games previously posted:
Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
*Terranigma*


----------



## granville (Apr 16, 2011)

Already said, but yeah KingdomBlade got it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Bla. Too tired to think of something obscure. I would, but all my SNES ROMS were deleted due to some freak accident.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Rune Factory 2


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Rune Factory

EDIT: Crap, Nathan's right, it is Rune Factory 2.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

rune factory 3.  looks like a rune factory game artwise but havnt tried out any of the rune factory games out

i think they went up ta 3


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
NahuelDS: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
vincentx77: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
granville: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
*Nathan Drake: 1*



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2


Sorry if I edited the format but it makes it look cleaner. Change it back to the normal one if you like.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Shouldn't be too difficult:


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ys 7


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

star ocean?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> Ys 7



Yep. Freaking loved the game. Having a hard time playing the first couple after playing 7 though.

*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
NahuelDS: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
*vincentx77: 2*
DarkShinigami: 1
granville: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Current generation consoles.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Yggdra Unison


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

not quite, has a weird name, though


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Uh...

Hexyz Force?


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hexyz Force is right.. Gimme one sec to get the scores updated.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Uh...
> Hexyz Force?


yeap


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
NahuelDS: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
vincentx77: 2
DarkShinigami: 1
granville: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
*Nathan Drake: 2*



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
*Hexyz Force*




I hope i did that right


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Shouldn't be too difficult. I've been trying to think of difficult ones, but I can only think of the ones that I love.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

ff 6 advance


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy 6

EDIT: Dammit. I'm ashamed. I took too long to answer even my fave game.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shouldn't have typed the whole words "Final" and "Fantasy".


----------



## injected11 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be too difficult. I've been trying to think of difficult ones, but I can only think of the ones that I love.


Final Fantasy 6


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

For the sake of completeness of the title, I'm gonna give it to KingdomBlade.

*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
NahuelDS: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
vincentx77: 2
DarkShinigami: 1
granville: 1
*KingdomBlade: 2*
Nathan Drake: 2



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> For the sake of completeness of the title, I'm gonna give it to KingdomBlade.



Nah. I think you should give it to the other guy since "FF" is already a known and obvious abbreviation.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

@KingdomBlade
Don't worry about it. At least I don't have to come up with the next game!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> @KingdomBlade
> Don't worry about it. At least I don't have to come up with the next game!



Thinking up games isn't easy, since it seems like at least one person who has been regularly visiting this thread has played most everything imaginable. I have what I think might be a good one if I get another one correct though.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Hrrm....


----------



## granville (Apr 16, 2011)

Secret of Evermore SNES.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Figured that would be quick.

*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
NahuelDS: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
*granville: 2*
KingdomBlade: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
vincentx77: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
DarkShinigami: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore


----------



## granville (Apr 16, 2011)

Quick indeed, we actually posted it in the same MINUTE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got one that might stump SOME people. I'll tell you that this one was never officially released in the US. Fourth generation console-


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Dual Orb II


----------



## granville (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Dual Orb II


Yup, guess it wasn't so hard after all.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

*SCORES*
SoulSnatcher: 5
NahuelDS: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
vincentx77: 2
DarkShinigami: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1




Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd actually never heard of that before, but it looks amazing. I think I'll have to try that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

hint: its a popular franchise, but most of the times, his games doesn't make it out of Japan


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon

nvm


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

thats correct!

*SCORES*
SoulSnatcher: 5
NahuelDS: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
vincentx77: 2
*DarkShinigami: 2*
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1




Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon






			
				DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> be back in a couple hours so if im right let the next guy get the pick night all


oh well, who wants to post the pic?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

this is my last game tonight so lets hurry the guessing up kay?






a very obscure game but dats why its awesome

sorry bout the confusion but i thought everyone left this thread


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Criminal Girls


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Criminal Girls

EDIT: Why do I keep missing by about 10 seconds each time?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Criminal Girls

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Criminal Girls
> Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Criminal Girls


yup picked an easy one so i can go to bed see yall tomorrow

still i wish that game would come to america but cause of craptastic laws it never will.  anywho update the list please im going to sleep and may not pop back up tomorrow i'll be playin DMC2 and PW3

still gotta finish the game im only at the second area and if some freakish way nis gets the ability to release it in america i will be shocked beyond belief.  ive come to realise if its obscure it may be nis


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

*SCORES*
*NahuelDS: 6*
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
vincentx77: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1




Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls






lol, this should be easy


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Pokemon Red/Blue/Green


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

To make it easier;

Don't update the scores if you're next to post a game. Makes it really hard to tell when the actual screen goes up.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Pokemon Red/Blue/Green
> only Red & Blue
> Green is in japanese
> 
> ...


yeah I know, I updated the scores because DarkShinigami asked for someone to do it


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue and Green aren't really any different. The only difference between the two is the name and the language.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Blue and Green aren't really any different. The only difference between the two is the name.


Nop, you are wrong... Green has a lot of bugs compared to Blue. Some caves are different and the battle sprites are totally different. But yeah, there are the same.. its pokemon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*SCORES*
NahuelDS: 6
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
*KingdomBlade: 3*
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
vincentx77: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1




Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue



KingdomBlade your turn!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

Soul Blazer


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

That was an easy one. My knowledge of obscure titles is lacking.

*Scores:*

NahuelDS: 6
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
KingdomBlade: 3
*Nathan Drake: 3*
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
vincentx77: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

This one should be pretty easy.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Seiken Densetsu 3


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Seiken Densetsu 3


thats one of my fav games!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

My knowledge of obscure titles isn't so hot either.

*Scores:*

NahuelDS: 6
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
*KingdomBlade: 4*
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
vincentx77: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Fallout


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeeaaah its fallout.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scores:*

*NahuelDS: 7*
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
KingdomBlade: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
vincentx77: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Fallout


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

I have to go, sorry!... if someone guess it please update the score for me!
a Hint: its a MMORPG made by Namco
bye!


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Apr 16, 2011)

is this Browser Quest?


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

I assume it's Tales of Eternia Online?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

vincentx77 is right. I confirm this since a Google search came up with this:
http://www.gamekult.com/jeux/image-tales-o...000657084i.html

*Scores:*

NahuelDS: 7
SoulSnatcher: 5
Duskye: 4
KingdomBlade: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
*vincentx77: 3*
Nathan Drake: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

cool... ok, here's one that shouldn't be horribly difficult.

4th console generation






Hint: It's another PC-Engine CD title.

Since no one's biting and it's getting late (early?), here's pic # 2






It might be worth noting that this was near the end of the system's life span.

Maybe it'll help someone if I mention that, to my knowledge, it's the only PC-Engine RPG that requires the Arcade Card to run. That should be enough for someone to google it and figure it out.

next hint(glad I checked one more time) : It's related to Puyo Puyo, and a version of this game has been on a crap ton of Japanese made consoles and computers. However, they aren't all 3d dungeon crawlers, but they all have the same name.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's been fun, but I'm out. If someone gets this, just adjust the score for me. Thanks guys!


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Apr 16, 2011)

can't even find with google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hints please


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

wait, with some googleing i think i'm nearly there.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Madou Monogatari

With extremely extensive searching, I came across this page.

http://www.hudsonentertainment.com/user/fe...2%9A%A3&p=0

Then, I checked Google Images to find a match and found this.






So yeah, I'm pretty sure about this.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes.. I never ever, thought it would take that long for someone to guess that one.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Madou Monogatari
> 
> With extremely extensive searching, I came across this page.
> 
> ...


After some google searching, that's the one.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scores:*

NahuelDS: 7
SoulSnatcher: 5
*KingdomBlade:5*
Duskye: 4
Goli: 3
Joe88: 3
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)

And with that, I really do bid you adieu. KingdomBlade, ganbatte!


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

noo i just found that!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Goli (Apr 16, 2011)

Treasure of the Rudras.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scores:*

NahuelDS: 7
SoulSnatcher: 5
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
*Goli: 4*
Joe88: 3
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras


----------



## Goli (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Romancing SaGa: Minstrel Song


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Romancing SaGa

Edit:


----------



## Goli (Apr 16, 2011)

Scores:

NahuelDS: 7
SoulSnatcher: *6*
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
Joe88: 3
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry Goli!


----------



## Goli (Apr 16, 2011)

Ganbare Goemon 2: Kiteretsu Shogun Magginesu.
Isn't that more of a platformer though?
EDIT:


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Sorry Goli!


This is a wild guess but, some sort of digimon game?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> This is a wild guess but, some sort of digimon game?


Nope.

I'll give you guys a hint. It's an SNES game.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 16, 2011)

Last Bible?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Last Bible?


Nope.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 16, 2011)

Robotrek?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah, I think it is robotrek


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2011)

According to google images it is Robotrek. But we'll let Soul Snatcher confirm it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct, PeregrinFig!

*Scores:*
NahuelDS: 7
SoulSnatcher: 6
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
Joe88: 3
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
PeregrinFig: *1*



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
*Robotrek*


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 16, 2011)

I suppose I'd call this medium difficulty.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Guardian's Crusade


----------



## thhorde (Apr 16, 2011)

Guardian's crusade?

Edit: darn


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scores:*
NahuelDS: 7
*SoulSnatcher: 7*
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
Joe88: 3
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
sinharvest24: 1
PeregrinFig: 1

Games previously posted:


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
*Guardian's Crusade*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy Tactics?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 16, 2011)

tactic ogre knight of lodis ?

edit : damn, I guess you are right, it's not lodis XD
Sinharvest24 win


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tactics ogre: let us cling together


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2011)

Tactics ogre: Let us cling together.
Ninja'd!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct, sinharvest24!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 7
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
Joe88: 3
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
*sinharvest24: 2*
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

Games previously posted:


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
*Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry guys xD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Xenogears

This was rather easy.


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

xenogears! XD
nostalgic moment!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

Damn 1 shot kill again...good game though. your turn SoulSnatcher.
*Scores:*
*SoulSnatcher: 8*
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
Joe88: 3
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
sinharvest24: 2
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

Games previously posted:


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
*XenoGears*


[/quote]


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

This should be easy.


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

mario & luigi: superstar saga from gba?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

Mario and Luigi Partners in Time


----------



## Cyan (Apr 16, 2011)

Mario & luigi partner in time ?
edit : I'm not fast enough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We can do PC too ? (it's a jrpg)
I've one to give you, but it's maybe too difficult.

I'll start with Snes first... if I win.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

damn it is superstars, why do they all have to look the same?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct, el_venga!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 8
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
Joe88: 3
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
sinharvest24: 2
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
*el_venga: 1*
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
*Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga*


Also, it should be easy enough to tell between Superstar Saga, Partners in Time and Bowser's Inside Story. The graphical style is quite different.


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

they dont look exactly the same cause partners in time has buttons on top of screen i think.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

well i never played Partners in crime just seen some vids and pics.. btw el_vanga it's your turn


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

i cant even find where to upload the pic


----------



## Cyan (Apr 16, 2011)

http://pix.gbatemp.net

Don't forget to rename the picture if it contains the RPG name.
once uploaded, you will have the BBcode tag shown, just copy/paste.


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

easy one for old schools


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> well i never played Partners in crime just seen some vids and pics.. btw el_vanga it's your turn


Um, it's called Partners in Time.

Anyway, Dragon Quest/Warrior?


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

right!


----------



## Law (Apr 16, 2011)

edit: nevermind, didn't see the edit


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Next Game:




And yes, it is part RPG.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

dynasty warriors 6


----------



## xist (Apr 16, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 6

edit:- If only i hadn't wasted precious seconds with caps!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> dynasty warriors 6


Wow, you even got the right one on the first try, correct.  I probably should have used 2-5, the ones *before* they redesigned all of the characters.

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 8
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
*Joe88: 4*
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
sinharvest24: 2
CrimzonEyed: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
el_venga: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
machomuu 2
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
*Dynasty Warriors 6*



Also guys, I want to remind you that once a person gets an answer right *the one who asked the question updates the list.*  I've gotten the answer right twice and both times I had to change my score and the person who answered my questions score and update the Game list for both me and that person.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Chrono Cross.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

yup

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 8
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
Joe88: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
*machomuu: 3*
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
el_venga: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
*Chrono Cross*


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Joe, you gave the point to CrimzonEyed.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah sorry
I was on the wrong page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is google images broken or something?
it just goes back to the search...


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

It's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Next one:


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

SMT Persona 4


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

persona 4


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

yea an easy one like the two above me SMT Persona 4


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Joe99 is correct again

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 8
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
*Joe88: 5*
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
el_venga: 1
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
*Persona 4*


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy 8


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

Parasite EVE 2?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

el_venga said:
			
		

> Parasite EVE 2?


yes

the gunblade was a trap to lure people into thinking it was FF8  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 8
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Joe88: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 2
*el_venga: 2*
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
*Parasite Eve 2*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

nvm


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, I had a feeling it was a trap, there's no way you would put up an answer that obvious.  Having said that, I've never played Parasite Eve 2, so FF8 was my only choice.


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

im not going to be here for like an hour so i just in case its a little hard
hint 1: SNES


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Terranigma?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

chrono trigger?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> chrono trigger?


I can tell you for sure that that isn't Chrono Trigger.  The only flying vehicles in that are the Epoch and a pterodactyl-like creature, and they look very different.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

and the fact that CT was posted already, it cant be posted again


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tales of Phantasia?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

Secret of Evermore


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

terranigma?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

no i know it secret of evermore

i most likely won this guess

also does meroid like games count im still unsure weather to call it an rpg or adveture game


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Well according to google it's definitely Secret of Evermore, but you have to wait for venga to return and confirm it before you post the next game.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well according to google it's definitely Secret of Evermore, but you have to wait for venga to return and confirm it before you post the next game.


i know. do you know if a metroid like game counts as an rpg?  some people classify metroid as an rpg while othes classify it as an action-adventure game


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metroid is an Action-Adventure, not an RPG. It's definitely not an adventure game, an example of that is Phoenix Wright or 999.
And BTW, an Action Adventure game is a sub-genre of the Action genre, not the Adventure genre.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its also a 2D platform


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but tis annoying when game site miss classify im looking at the metoid games when i say this

also a side note the next guess what game should be obscure edition


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That too.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm gonna confirm that answer too but as el_venga is offline it could be a while before they reply. So just continue onto next game.

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 8
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Joe88: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
*DarkShinigami: 3*
el_venga: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
*Secret of Evermore*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

alright i guess me next game pic is this







sorry for the craptastic quality


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

crimson tears?

edit: im glad you continued XD


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

el_venga said:
			
		

> crimson tears?
> 
> edit: im glad you continued XD


*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 8
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Joe88: 5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 3
*el_venga: 3*
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
*crimson tears*



good job not many people know of that game it was an under advertised awesome dungeon crawler


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

crimson tears is a action beat em up
not rpg...


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

lets go again


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

Quest 64


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct!! very entertaining game too bad is soo short and kind of easy.

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 8
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
*Joe88: 6*
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 3
el_venga: 3
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

btw i dont know how to add the hidden list. XD


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Eltale Monsters


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

Eltale Monsters is the original jap game but its the same game.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

el_venga said:
			
		

> Eltale Monsters is the original jap game but its the same game.


I almost got it....


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Half-Minute Hero


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scores:*
*SoulSnatcher: 9*
NahuelDS: 7
Joe88: 6
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 3
el_venga: 3
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
*Half-Minute Hero*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

fallout 3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct, Joe88!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 9
*Joe88: 7*
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 3
el_venga: 3
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
*Fallout 3*


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

PoPoLoCrois - PSP version


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

Harvest moon?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> PoPoLoCrois - PSP version


correct

*Scores:*
*SoulSnatcher: 10*
Joe88: 7
NahuelDS: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Duskye: 4
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
DarkShinigami: 3
el_venga: 3
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama :1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
*PoPoLoCrois*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

addictive isn't it. lol

Edit: Soul reaver?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Fallout?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura

I got that by typing in old pc rpgs.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct, Duskye!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 10
Joe88: 7
NahuelDS: 7
*Duskye: 5*
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
el_venga: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
*Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura*



Also, I will have to deduct one point from el_venga since the game is an action beat-em-up and not an RPG.
See: http://gbatemp.net/t288704-name-that-game-...p;#entry3594854


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

i knew it was a Pc rpg. XD


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

This may be a hard one.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I found a stumper...

It's a pc game. If that helps.


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah you did! its pretty hard.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't have a bit bigger picture?


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

its obviously a pc game, can u give a hint?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's a bigger pic.







Hint: It's the 8th game in the series.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wizardry 8!

The hint and the clearer image helped quite a bit. Still hard, though.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

lol i knew it the same sec i saw the new image.. to bad Soulsnatcher was far faster than me


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

That be it.

Scores:
*SoulSnatcher: 11
*Joe88: 7
NahuelDS: 7
Duskye: 5
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
el_venga: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
*Wizardry 8
*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

SMTevil Survivor


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

SMT Devil Survivor

Aw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct, Duskye!

*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 11
Joe88: 7
NahuelDS: 7
*Duskye: 6*
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
CrimzonEyed: 2
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
el_venga: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
*Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor*


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Close, but no.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

digitial devil saga 2
btw fix my points im suppose to have 3 and i see 2.

thx! skipped it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

el_venga said:
			
		

> digitial devil saga 2
> btw fix my points im suppose to have 3 and i see 2.
> QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ Apr 16 2011, 02:36 PM) Also, I will have to deduct one point from el_venga since the game is an action beat-em-up and not an RPG.
> See: http://gbatemp.net/t288704-name-that-game-...p;#entry3594854


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup.



*Scores:*
SoulSnatcher: 11
Joe88: 7
NahuelDS: 7
Duskye: 6
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
*CrimzonEyed: 3
*sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
el_venga: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1

*Games previously posted:*


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
*Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
*


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

This one might be a hard nut to crack


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Druid: Kyoufu no Tobira


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Druid: Kyoufu no Tobira


Close but nope


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

Druid for msx?
proof


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Druid II: Enlightenment?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

EDIT: Nope, I was wrong.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Correct el_venga

Scores:
SoulSnatcher: 11
Joe88: 7
NahuelDS: 7
Duskye: 6
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
CrimzonEyed: 3
*el_venga: 3*
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1

Games previously posted:


Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun.
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
*Druid (MSX)*


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

i think this one could be hard, dunno.




i think ill be out for a long while, you guys know what to do.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Enchanted the scoreboard and games previously posted board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (links to all games)
How to copy: quote this post, then you delete the quotes and copy everything else, then add new games + members

*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 11
Joe88: 7
NahuelDS: 7
Duskye: 6
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
CrimzonEyed: 3
el_venga: 3
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:




Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun
Linda 3
Pokemon Diamond
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Druid (MSX)


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Since he say'd he will be out for a long while:

Correct NahuelDS

Proof

*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 11
NahuelDS: 8
Joe88: 7
Duskye: 6
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
CrimzonEyed: 3
el_venga: 3
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:




Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun
Linda 3
Pokemon Diamond
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Druid (MSX)
Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

@CrimzonEyed
thanks for the magic enchanted scoreboard!
After Linda 3 you put Pokemon Diamond... but in fact it was other game called: Keitai Denj? Telefang (a hack version was made later named Pokemon Diamond)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> @CrimzonEyed
> thanks for the magic enchanted scoreboard!
> After Linda 3 you put Pokemon Diamond... but in fact it was other game called: Keitai Denj? Telefang (a hack version was made later named Pokemon Diamond)


Hmm didn't know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i though it was the normal Pokemon diamond since it was a (aka pokemon diamond) writing next to the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i was unable to find any useful link to linda 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fixed the pokemon name and link and attached the Scoreboard as a txt file.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

_"Picking up a game like this in itself is like embarking on an adventure. You can stick to the familiar NES classics, or you can be a brave explorer and search for the unknown. You might uncover a gem, or a turd covered in vomit.... And this is a turd covered in vomit."_


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Hydlide

You watch too much AVGN.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Hydlide
> You watch too much AVGN.


bet your ass I do!

*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 11
NahuelDS: 8
Joe88: 7
Duskye: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
CrimzonEyed: 3
el_venga: 3
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:




Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Druid (MSX)
Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha
Hydlide


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

This will be easy.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> This we be easy.



Knights of the Old Republic. Or possibly the sequel, Sith Lords. Not sure.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 2: The Sith Lords


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

EDIT Blaze is right


*Scores:*

SoulSnatcher: 11
NahuelDS: 8
Joe88: 7
Duskye: 7
KingdomBlade:5
Goli: 4
vincentx77: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
machomuu: 3
DarkShinigami: 3
CrimzonEyed: 3
el_venga: 3
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1
Blaze163: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:




Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Druid (MSX)
Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha
Hydlide
*KOTOR 2
*


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 16, 2011)

EDIT: Never mind. 

Do Action RPG's count or is this strictly turn based traditional stuff?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Do Action RPG's count or is this strictly turn based traditional stuff?


every RPG counts


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Never mind.
> 
> Do Action RPG's count or is this strictly turn based traditional stuff?


Anything that has to do with RPG counts.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Never mind.
> 
> Do Action RPG's count or is this strictly turn based traditional stuff?


I think it only have to be any kind of rpg


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> _"Picking up a game like this in itself is like embarking on an adventure. You can stick to the familiar NES classics, or you can be a brave explorer and search for the unknown. You might uncover a gem, or a turd covered in vomit.... And this is a turd covered in vomit."_


What!?  How could I miss Hydlide!?  Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations had my attention.  He's gonna take you back to the past...


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 16, 2011)

Very well, this classes as an action RPG so it should be valid. Dunno if you'll find this easy or not.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

Beyond Oasis or Story of Thor


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 16, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595267:date=Apr 16 2011, 11:14 PM:name=NahuelDS)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(NahuelDS @ Apr 16 2011, 11:14 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595267"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Beyond Oasis or Story of Thor<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Damn, that was quick. I was rather hoping nobody would remember this given how mediocre it seemed when I played it on my emulator a few days ago.

<b>Scores:</b>

<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->SoulSnatcher<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 11
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->NahuelDS<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 9
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Joe88<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 7
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Duskye<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 7
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KingdomBlade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>:5
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Goli<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 4
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->vincentx77<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Nathan Drake<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->machomuu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->DarkShinigami<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->CrimzonEyed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->el_venga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->sinharvest24<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 2
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->granville<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 2
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->BobTheJoeBob<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->hkz8000<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->doyama<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PeregrinFig<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Blaze163" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Blaze163<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:




<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<b><u>Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis.</u></b>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

you think that Hydlide is bad? Check this out...




this shit + 51 other shitty games = $199 back in the day


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like it's apart of Action 52.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Silver sword?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595287:date=Apr 16 2011, 07:26 PM:name=CrimzonEyed)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(CrimzonEyed @ Apr 16 2011, 07:26 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595287"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Silver sword?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
CrimzonEyed correct!
Silver Sword from Action 52

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->SoulSnatcher<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 11
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->NahuelDS<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 9
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Joe88<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 7
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Duskye<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 7
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KingdomBlade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>:5
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Goli<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 4
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->CrimzonEyed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 4
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->vincentx77<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Nathan Drake<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->machomuu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->DarkShinigami<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->el_venga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->sinharvest24<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 2
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->granville<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 2
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->BobTheJoeBob<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->hkz8000<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->doyama<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PeregrinFig<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Blaze163" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Blaze163<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a>


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Was that really an RPG?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Was that really an RPG?


was that a game?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Was that really an RPG?


this.

That doesn't count.

If you guys aren't going to follow the rules, don't participate.

Post a different game, NahuelDS. An RPG this time.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Touchè.  Action 52 isn't a game, but a steaming pile of dog****.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

and they don't have to be old game you know...

Quote from VA in "Name the Movie: Classics"


			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Part of the reason why we started playing this game is so that we could all find new movies that are worth watching.


The same should apply for these games.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> and they don't have to be old game you know...
> 
> Quote from VA in "Name the Movie: Classics"
> 
> ...


By new movies I think he means "Ones that you've haven't heard or watched"


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> and they don't have to be old game you know...
> 
> Quote from VA in "Name the Movie: Classics"
> 
> ...


We know, but it's easier to stump people with old games.  That, and I think the golden age of RPGs was the 80s and early to mid 90s.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yh, I was just saying cause some of us haven't been alive that long...


----------



## Nujui (Apr 16, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean that any of us haven't played them.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Stop derailing the thread.
@NahuelDS: It's your turn to post a RPG.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

talking about the golden age of RPGs...


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

looks familiar...snes perhaps?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)

Tales of Phantasia


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Tales of Phantasia

EDIT: Not again!


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

@CrimzonEyed correct again!
Since you answer Silver Sword, but it doesnt count. The scores remains the same.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->SoulSnatcher<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 11
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->NahuelDS<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 9
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Joe88<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 7
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Duskye<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 7
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KingdomBlade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>:5
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Goli<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 4
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->CrimzonEyed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 4
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->vincentx77<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Nathan Drake<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->machomuu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->DarkShinigami<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->el_venga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->sinharvest24<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 2
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->granville<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 2
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->BobTheJoeBob<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->hkz8000<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->doyama<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PeregrinFig<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Blaze163" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Blaze163<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

i havent even seen tales of phantasia in a looooooong time XD


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

el_venga said:
			
		

> i havent even seen tales of phantasia in a looooooong time XD


guess that due to the 392 remakes of the game... you forgot the original look of it


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> el_venga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of those 392 remakes have actually changed the art though except for updating the sprites a little bit.

Haha, I don't know the above game at all.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

beyond divinity


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Baldur's Gate?


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> el_venga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know the original is on snes, played it on emu, then ps1 and then gba XD


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> beyond divinity


no.... but not far from the truth!


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

Divine Divinity

haha lol... I dont know why I put beyond
EDIT: I realized why... this names are so redundant!... "divine divinity" "beyond the beyond" haha


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct NahuelDS!

<b>Scores:</b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## el_venga (Apr 17, 2011)

namco x capcom?


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 17, 2011)

namco x capcom


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct venga!

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>


----------



## el_venga (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

Shining Soul


----------



## el_venga (Apr 17, 2011)

correct crimzon!
<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

This should be a easy one.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Radiant Historia


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct KindomBlade!

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

Why do I have 6? 

It should be seven.

See:


<!--quoteo(post=3595376:date=Apr 17 2011, 12:50 AM:name=NahuelDS)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(NahuelDS @ Apr 17 2011, 12:50 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595376"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->@CrimzonEyed correct again!
Since you answer Silver Sword, but it doesnt count. The scores remains the same.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->SoulSnatcher<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 11
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->NahuelDS<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 9
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Joe88<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 7
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Duskye<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 7
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KingdomBlade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>:5
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Goli<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 4
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->CrimzonEyed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 4
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->vincentx77<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Nathan Drake<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->machomuu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->DarkShinigami<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->el_venga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 3
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->sinharvest24<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 2
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->granville<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 2
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->BobTheJoeBob<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->hkz8000<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->doyama<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PeregrinFig<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Blaze163" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Blaze163<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

No idea why xD (fix'd)


----------



## el_venga (Apr 17, 2011)

@Duskye true true


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Should be easy.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

final fantasy mystic quest?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest

Ninja'd!


----------



## el_venga (Apr 17, 2011)

mystic quest!


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 17, 2011)

final fantasy *mystic quest*


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

I wasnt sure about that one! lol... it always confuse me that other Final Fantasy Mistic Quest for the gameboy


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

best rpg ever!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden Sun Dark Dawn


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden sun the lost age


----------



## Goli (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden Sun: The Lost Age.
EDIT:


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595511:date=Apr 16 2011, 08:58 PM:name=ball2012003)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ball2012003 @ Apr 16 2011, 08:58 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595511"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Golden sun the lost age<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->correct!

<!--quoteo(post=3595510:date=Apr 16 2011, 08:57 PM:name=KingdomBlade)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(KingdomBlade @ Apr 16 2011, 08:57 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595510"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Golden Sun Dark Dawn

It was obvious due to the fact that you wrote "Best RPG Ever"<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--> yeah! Dark Dawn is an awesome game... but I prefer The Lost Age!

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Should be easy.
edit: not an rpg


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

starcraft 2


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

1. i can't see an image?
2. if it is starcraft 2 it isn't a rpg it is a Real-time strategy game


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct.


Scratch that.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> 1. i can't see an image?
> 2. if it is starcraft 2 it isn't a rpg it is a Real-time strategy game


Searched google before I posted, people it said it was an rpg.
Also fixed problem.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> 1. i can't see an image?
> 2. if it is starcraft 2 it isn't a rpg it is a Real-time strategy game


its starcraft 2... but its an rpg?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StarCraft_II:_Wings_of_Liberty
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/starcraft2/videos.html
http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/939643-starcraf...ings-of-liberty

not an rpg


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Redo then or just move on?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StarCraft_II:_Wings_of_Liberty
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/starcraft2/videos.html
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/939643-starcraf...ings-of-liberty
> 
> not an rpg


Silver Sword is an rpg


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Redo.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

@ball2012003
Just post another image


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

final fantasy 7


----------



## Goli (Apr 17, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII.
EDIT:


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 17, 2011)

final fantasy 7


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yup. NahuelDS

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

@KingdomBlade 2nd best rpg ever!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden Sun Dark Dawn.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden Sun Dark Dawn
edit: Damn


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

si Duskye 

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Goli (Apr 17, 2011)

Illusion of Gaia.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
</b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia
</a>


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)

edit: nvm, ninja'd


----------



## Goli (Apr 17, 2011)

It's not Phantasy Star Portable.
EDIT: Oh well, since _you peasants' RPG taste is obviously not good enough to know what game this is_, I'll post a much easier one:




Whoever gets it first: be sure to add your own score since I have to go now and won't have time to see who got it correct first or whatever. It's not like anyone can cheat since everyone else would see s/he did.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Phantasy Star Portable?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

The legend of heroes?


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Final Fantasy 8


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Final Fantasy 8

YAHTZEE

Balls, I think saying yahtzee screwed me over. xD


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 8


You got it, add your own score and post the next game.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

The legend of Heroes: Zero no Kiseki


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> The legend of Heroes: Zero no Kiseki


He changed the game, and ball got the answer first for the new game he posted.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

bah...


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Umm...OK

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia
<a href="http://&quot;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII&quot;" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
</a>



Up next:
<img src="http://i53.tinypic.com/fnrzw0.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Legend of Dragoon?



Fun game. Never made it past the Death City of Mayfil though.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes to Duskye

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Ultima 5


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Ultima 6?  If not, it's definitely 7.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595630:date=Apr 17 2011, 03:25 AM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ Apr 17 2011, 03:25 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595630"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Ultima 6?  If not, it's definitely 7.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
It's Ultima 7 The Black Gate sir.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
</b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

Tales of Innocence


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct, Duskeye.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a></b>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

Icewind Dale II: Collector's Edition !


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Baldur's Gate.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope, but it's similar to Baldur's Gate.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

I was wrong with Icewind Dale II: Collector's Edition?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595661:date=Apr 17 2011, 02:53 AM:name=CrimzonEyed)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(CrimzonEyed @ Apr 17 2011, 02:53 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595661"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I was wrong with Icewind Dale II: Collector's Edition?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
No, you were not.  machomuu was.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
</b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow I looked it up and...are those games made by the same company?  They have VERY similar GUIs.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wow I looked it up and...are those games made by the same company?  They have VERY similar GUIs.



Yep.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Isle_Studios


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wow I looked it up and...are those games made by the same company?  They have VERY similar GUIs.


Yup, that's why it looks very similar.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct Nathan Drake!


<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 4</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Easy one (in my opinion):


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tales of Eternia


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Tales of Eternia


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

You got it, naglaro00.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 1</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## updowners (Apr 17, 2011)

Dungeon Siege?


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595716:date=Apr 17 2011, 10:48 AM:name=updowners)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(updowners @ Apr 17 2011, 10:48 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595716"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Dungeon Siege?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Correct 



<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>


----------



## updowners (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

King's Bounty: The Legend


----------



## updowners (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595744:date=Apr 17 2011, 01:18 PM:name=Nathan Drake)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Nathan Drake @ Apr 17 2011, 01:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595744"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->King's Bounty: The Legend<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Yes, correct.



<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 5</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

I really need to play more obscure RPG's:


----------



## el_venga (Apr 17, 2011)

its been like 20 mins, hint?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Hint 1: Gamecube RPG


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Baten Kaitos Origins?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595785:date=Apr 16 2011, 08:50 PM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ Apr 16 2011, 08:50 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595785"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Baten Kaitos Origins?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

You got it. Damn Holoholo Bird got me stuck on Disc 2. That game taught me to make a back up save file when switching discs.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 5
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 5</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 17, 2011)

One piece Unlimited adventure....>>


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

One Piece Unlimited Adventure


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595795:date=Apr 17 2011, 12:03 AM:name=KingdomBlade)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(KingdomBlade @ Apr 17 2011, 12:03 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595795"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->One Piece Unlimited Adventure<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Correct.  It was mediocre, but better than alot of other anime games.  Honestly I prefer Adventure to Cruise.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a></b>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Sinharvest didn't get that one. His edit is after KingdomBlade answered by a few minutes.

Edit: An edit here implies a changed answer. Especially suspicious since the edit sits *after* KingdomBlade posted.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

OK, fixed.
Wait...he very well could have just added the "...>>" part in his edit, that is, if we're going on implication.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

There's no way to tell though. All there is, is the fact that there is an edit three minutes after KingdomBlade posted. Editing is dangerous, because then nobody can even tell if that was your original answer, or if you modified it.

It's a risk you take using the edit button when guessing in a thread such as this. If he was wondering why the wait was, why not just make another post? Bad choices are bad choices, and a lack of patience can be costly.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually saw that sinharvest did in fact answer another game at first, which was One Piece Gigant Battle. Once I answered mine, he changed his answer shortly afterward. I was worried that you guys would give the point to him. Thanks Nathan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's an easy one to make things quick.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Because I can:
Final Fantasy XII International Zodiac Job System


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a></b>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1`




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just to clear things up kingdom blade got me on that one. i had One piece Gigant battle but then i googled a bit and edited my answer, seeing i was wrong, didn't reload page to see kingdom blade got it before me.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Just to clear things up kingdom blade got me on that one. i had One piece Gigant battle but then i googled a bit and edited my answer, seeing i was wrong, didn't reload page to see kingdom blade got it before me.


Thanks for being honest, I appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Draglade


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Draglade


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)

Draglade 2


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 17, 2011)

as naglaro00  tis draglade 2 i played one and that character aint in 1


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595887:date=Apr 17 2011, 01:12 AM:name=naglaro00)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(naglaro00 @ Apr 17 2011, 01:12 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595887"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Draglade 2<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Correct!  It was the second one only released in Japan.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a></b>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1`




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

thats an rpg?
its more like a fighting game


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> thats an rpg?
> its more like a fighting game


It's a Fighting Role Playing Game.  Once you play it, it becomes very clear that it's an RPG.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

Brave Story: New Traveler


----------



## doyama (Apr 17, 2011)

Brave Story

Edit: Beaten


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3595897:date=Apr 17 2011, 01:18 PM:name=NahuelDS)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(NahuelDS @ Apr 17 2011, 01:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595897"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Brave Story: New Traveler<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Correct <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />


<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 13</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1`




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

EDIT: I thought that this one should be easy
its a remake of a game boy game


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sword of Mana


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 13
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1`




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 17, 2011)

Fifth console generation


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

Panzer Dragoon Saga


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 17, 2011)

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 14</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Mega Man Battle Network 6 Cybeast Falzar

Edit: Just adding caps. Makes it look nicer.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar

EDIT:


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

correct Nathan!

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 14
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 6
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 6</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Gonna be really easy, I know it will.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

ygdra union?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Negative. Right genre at least.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

Riviera - the Promised Land
I never finished it... love the art style... but the battle system its too much for me


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

You got it.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 15</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

this is my "last" one. I have to go... F1 GP starting in 20 minutes!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

The Last Story


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 15
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Legend of Mana


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct.

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 15
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores*:
NahuelDS: 15
SoulSnatcher: 11
Duskye: 10
Joe88: 7
*KingdomBlade*:8
Nathan Drake: 7
CrimzonEyed: 6
machomuu: 6
Goli: 5
el_venga: 4
vincentx77: 4
DarkShinigami: 3
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
ball2012003: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 1
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 1
PeregrinFig: 1
naglaro00: 2
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted




Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Druid (MSX)
Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha
Hydlide
KOTOR 2
Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis
Silver Sword (from Action 52) (disqualified for being too bad)
Tales Of Phantasia
Divine Divinity
Namco X Capcom
Shining Soul
Radiant Historia
Final Fantasy Mystic Quest
Golden Sun - The Lost Age
Final Fantasy VII
Golden Sun - Dark Dawn
Illusion of Gaia
Final Fantasy 8
Legend of Dragoon
Ultima 7
Tales of Innocence
Icewind Dale II
Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel
Tales of Eternia
Dungeon Siege
King's Bounty: The Legend
Baten Kaitos Origins
One Piece: Unlimited Adventure
Final Fantasy XII
Draglade 2
Brave Story: New Traveler
Sword Of Mana
Panzer Dragoon Saga
Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar
Riviera: The Promised Land
The Last Story
Legend of Mana
Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure if this is obscure or not.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)

Car Battler Joe?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2011)

edit: nvm


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Correct. Sorry for my lateness.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 15
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 11
<u>Duskye</u>: 10
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:8
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 6
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<b><u>naglaro00</u></b>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hero's of Might and Magic?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

7th Saga


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3596368:date=Apr 17 2011, 09:13 PM:name=KingdomBlade)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(KingdomBlade @ Apr 17 2011, 09:13 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3596368"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->7th Saga<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
this <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />


<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 15
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 11
<u>Duskye</u>: 10
<b><u>KingdomBlade</u>:9</b>
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 6
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 17, 2011)

Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 15
<b><u>SoulSnatcher</u></b>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 10
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 6
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 17, 2011)

*@everyone:*
Before you post an image, make sure it doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.
It has come to my attention that some people here may have been using the above reverse image search engines to cheat.

If you can, download a game file of the RPG and take an image yourself.
If not, just make sure the image doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2011)

o.O no wounder  some people are fast with the answers then...


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

the eternal dagger


----------



## Cyan (Apr 17, 2011)

Ultima ?


Edit :
I had 20 page to read back, you are playing too fast for me haha

I have a pack of RPG pictures to show you!
When will come my winning turn ?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *@everyone:*
> Before you post an image, make sure it doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.
> It has come to my attention that some people here may have been using the above reverse image search engines to cheat.
> 
> ...


Really?  I was wondering if such a thing existed...no wonder they've been getting some of these impossible ones correct.

Anyway, apparently it's The Eternal Dagger, as Nahuel said.

EDIT: Also, SoulSnatcher, you should take down the links, it will only encourage people to use them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that we will have to make our own snapshots using emulators


----------



## el_venga (Apr 17, 2011)

i was also wondering if something like that even existed.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 10
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 6
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>


<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/244868/asdasd.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Splych (Apr 17, 2011)

FireEmblem Sacred Stones


----------



## el_venga (Apr 17, 2011)

i thought it was fire emblem too but didnt know which one cause im not a fan.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2011)

thats correct Splych!!

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 10
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 6
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>


----------



## Splych (Apr 17, 2011)

man was this a pain to get . 





having to go through using tineye and such >_>
then getting my own screenshot .


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

Riviera: The Promised Land?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 17, 2011)

The Legend of Dragoon?
@Duskye: I checked and yes it is. Oops!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The Legend of Dragoon?


Isn't that the ps1 game that was already posted?


----------



## Splych (Apr 17, 2011)

Duskye's got it ! though when you edited it in the exact time . . . 
ah well , it's the minute on the minute so no problem !

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 6
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

Riviera: The Promised Land is now on that list twice.


----------



## Splych (Apr 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Riviera: The Promised Land is now on that list twice.


._.
damn , sorry .
i was going to put another game , but then noticing that this one was less known , then well my fault .


----------



## Nujui (Apr 17, 2011)

EDIT: I forgot it's on the list already.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 18, 2011)

if youse wanna be specific it is on the list for the psp and the gba version they enhance a little stuff in the psp version of rivera


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 18, 2011)

so whats happened to this thread is it officially dead now i want the game to go on


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 18, 2011)

It' Splych's turn now.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 18, 2011)

its been 24 hours now and Splych hasnt posted anything



			
				SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> [*]Don't "hit and run". If you're going to guess at a game, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film. If you take too long posting the next game (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.



I was gonna claim the turn but it seems all the stuff I pick gets picked right up on tinyeye so someone else can go


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

ill go if dats all right any disagreement?

i just wanna use a pheonix down on this thread


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> ill go if dats all right any disagreement?


Ninja Attack!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i dont care if im ninjad i just wanted to use a pheonix down on this thread but at least it may live again


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megami Tensei. 

EASY.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3598692:date=Apr 18 2011, 07:32 PM:name=Schlupi)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Schlupi @ Apr 18 2011, 07:32 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3598692"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3598687:date=Apr 18 2011, 06:29 PM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ Apr 18 2011, 06:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3598687"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3598677:date=Apr 18 2011, 07:25 PM:name=DarkShinigami)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(DarkShinigami @ Apr 18 2011, 07:25 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3598677"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->ill go if dats all right any disagreement?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Ninja Attack!

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/196577/Teehee.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Megami Tensei. 

EASY.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Wah!...that was quick...
<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 6
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<b><u>Schlupi</u></b>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a></b>


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Final Fantasy IV for the GBA?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy IV for the GBA?



Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked a very... hard to identify picture from a VERY popular game. I'll say that much.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 19, 2011)

just shooting out the dark here but...

Star Ocean? :/


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

what system is it for


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Not Star Ocean.

Don't wanna say TOO MUCH but I'll tell you it's from BEFORE 2000, and it was never re-released or anything like that.

That's the most I'll say now.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 19, 2011)

Chrono Trigger?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger?




No, that was already used I made sure to pick a new one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 19, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn..uh...Golden Sun??.....

X_x


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Erm.... treasure hunter g, don't know if it is virtual console or the snes version though :/

EDIT: *Starting my wii to compare*


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

AHH SHIT! I was re-released on VC. Didn't know. Either way, you're correct! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />

I'll post the updated stats in a sec.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<b><u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 7</b>
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<b><u>Schlupi</u></b>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a></b>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank"><b>Treasure Hunter G</b></a>



[/quote]


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Shining Force 3?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Well it is on VC here in japan: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/vc/vc_thg/vc_thg_04.html

Oh new picture too ofc:


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Well it is on VC here in japan: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/vc/vc_thg/vc_thg_04.html
> 
> Oh new picture too ofc:



That's why I missed it. It was a JPN only release on VC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, your game is Super Drakkhen for the SFC. Good choice.

EDIT: Also known to some as "Dragon View".


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Super Drakkhen at all related to Drakkhen for the SNES?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I recall correctly, yes, yes it is.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Correct Schlupi!

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<b><u>Schlupi</u></b>: 2
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

NEVERMIND THIS POST HYUK HYUK FUFUFUFUFUFUFU


----------



## Nujui (Apr 19, 2011)

That looks like criminal girls.

Which was already posted, I think.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Aww. it WAS. I gotta find another one then sorry... I missed it on the list.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok. THIS one has NOT been done yet. 4 SHO.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 19, 2011)

It looks....Ultima like to me for some reason. Don't know which one.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Nope. It is not Ultima.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

I remember that cutscene from somewere... can you post a picture of gameplay/combat/wolrdview or a hint?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Release: 1993.

Game was never released in the USA, but it was translated almost fully by a translation group.

It is also one of the BIGGEST VC injects EVER.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 19, 2011)

Nah, that can't be it.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm what company? or would that be too easy then?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Hmm what company? or would that be too easy then?



It'd definitely be too easy then.

Another pic, just cause I don't wanna be an asshole:







(Old pic too so you don't have to jump pages)





This is a fairly popular series, and it has had some of it's games remade on other platforms.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 19, 2011)

EDIT: lol wait, changin answer


----------



## mechagouki (Apr 19, 2011)

Wanderers from Ys?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Wanderers from Ys?



No.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep guessing.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Angriest: Secret of Mana?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Dragon Slayer: The Legend of Heroes II ?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The Angriest: Secret of Mana?



Nope.

EDIT: Not Dragon Slayer.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 19, 2011)

Arcana?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Nope, not Arcana.
Not Ys III: Wanderers From Ys
Not Dragon Slayer (or II)
Not Ultima

HINTS:
Release: 1993.

Game was never released in the USA, but it was translated almost fully by a translation group.

It is also one of the BIGGEST VC injects EVER *(Actually, to what I have found, it IS the biggest Virtual Console wad every weighing in at a WHOPPING 905 Blocks! Holy Shit.)*

Another pic, just cause I don't wanna be an asshole:






(Old pic too so you don't have to jump pages)






LAST hint: I kinda gave a secret hint in the very first post of this one. More of a hidden note/clue... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ok. THIS one has NOT been done yet. 4 SHO. cool.gif



Once again, quoting so you don't have to jump pages.

EDIT: Sorry, I meant to say it was the last in its series for the original games on the original console it was released for. 3 more games followed it...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Dragon Knight 4?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Not Dragon Knight 4.






New pic 1






New Pic 2






New Pic 3

Old Pic:






(Old pic too so you don't have to jump pages)


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, instead of those pics show a gameplay pic.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Yeah, instead of those pics show a gameplay pic.



I'll do that now. I have to take my own picture because I can't find an untrackable gameplay pic. BTW these are "gameplay pics", just cinema scenes and not battle or speech related.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

It is snes right?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> It is snes right?



Nope, this one is not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New pic: please let somebody get it now. I had to get this manually it was a pain lol.


----------



## Law (Apr 19, 2011)

edit: never mind, it isn't. It's an Ys game but the GUI is different to the one I was thinking of


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ys III: Wanderers from Ys


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Looks like Ys 3 to me



No, it's not. But you're on the right track...


----------



## Law (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm guessing Ys 5: lost city of sand by your hint that it was "almost translated"


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

ys iv


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

full name Ys IV: The Dawn of Ys
sorry for double post


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Like a Bolt From the Blue, the winner is you! We1221 is Correct. The game is Ys IV: Dawn of Ys.

CLOSE Law but I said "almost full translated" it is available in 95% english from a translation patch.

I'll post the updated list in a sec.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>Schlupi</u>: 2
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>ball2012003</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<b><u>We1221:1</u></b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

hold on i well get the pic


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Bah! how come that people found out so fast with last image? .....
*serching....*
*found why...*
*submitting answer*

http://www.tineye.com/search/99f0044d768fc...de7b8cd624197a/

-.-' You should have checked if the image was track able :/


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Law (Apr 19, 2011)

Does Castlevania even count as an RPG?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Bah! how come that people found out so fast with last image? .....
> *serching....*
> *found why...*
> *submitting answer*
> ...



?!?!??!

I Screenshotted that image myself... How in the fu-

I happened to Scrrencap the SAME EXACT image as another person, and it was found through tracking? I call Shennanigans.

@ Law: No. I don't think it is.


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Does Castlevania even count as an RPG?


it should btw your right


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania_(video_game)

Platformer.

You can't level up in the first castlevania game


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 19, 2011)

simon quest could be considered as an rpg but the first one no!


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Post a different game we1221.


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

oops should i do a new one or should some one else do it


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

You go ahead and do it.


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

easy one


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

pokemon ruby/ emerald/ sapphire


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn. I was beaten. That WAS an easy one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ We 1221: copy the list of winners and add a point to his name.

Also, copy your game into the "already used games" category.


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> pokemon ruby/ emerald/ sapphire


yep


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Pokemon emerald.

Ninja'd


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

edit: did it wrong


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3598931:date=Apr 19 2011, 03:04 AM:name=we1221)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(we1221 @ Apr 19 2011, 03:04 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3598931"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->-sip-<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Fix'd
<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<b><u>ball2012003</u>: 3</b>
<u>Schlupi</u>: 2
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Up next:


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Shining Force: The Legacy of Great Intention?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Easy. Shining Force.

FFFFFUUUUU

Ninja'd.


----------



## m3rox (Apr 19, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Shining Force: The Legacy of Great Intention?




Yep, it's Shining Force


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

my friend have that game on his iphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://applie.net/app/382289781/review1434


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

It goes to crimzon

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<b><u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8</b>
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 3
<u>Schlupi</u>: 2
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

EDIT: starting to get hard to take one thats not already taken -.-


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Remember to really make sure the image can't be reverse searched. I did a reverse search for the last image and got 25 results. Double, even triple check. Long, screwed up URL's help mess with the searches too, so try for that.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Remember to really make sure the image can't be reverse searched. I did a reverse search for the last image and got 25 results. Double, even triple check. Long, screwed up URL's help mess with the searches too, so try for that.


ill take ur advice when its my turn ill probably just make a screenshot using an emulaor


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Remember to really make sure the image can't be reverse searched. I did a reverse search for the last image and got 25 results. Double, even triple check. Long, screwed up URL's help mess with the searches too, so try for that.


Or just dont cheat and be honest.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Even emulator screenshots can be weeded out pretty easily. The more obscure the scene, the better. Although tineye says it searches for that specific image, it's pretty damn good at finding stuff that you wouldn't even think would pop up.

Edit: It was easier to keep people from cheating before there was an announcement covering the first post giving the heads up to it. I haven't cheated even once, though I've been aware of tineye for a long time. I didn't bring it up in hopes that other people wouldn't use it.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

tinyeye? whats that


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 19, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its pretty much impossible to tell people that and they wont do it
I didnt even think about tinyeye until it was mentioned and pretty much all my stuff came up in secs


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> tinyeye? whats that


Nothing of concern.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> tinyeye? whats that
> 
> QUOTE(Nathan Drake @ Apr 18 2011, 07:33 PM) Even emulator screenshots can be weeded out pretty easily. The more obscure the scene, the better. Although tineye says it searches for that specific image, it's pretty damn good at finding stuff that you wouldn't even think would pop up.
> 
> Edit: *It was easier to keep people from cheating before there was an announcement covering the first post giving the heads up to it.* I haven't cheated even once, though I've been aware of tineye for a long time. I didn't bring it up in hopes that other people wouldn't use it.



First thing on the first post. Pretty big fail imo.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Shining Force: The Legacy of Great Intention?


Not just Shining Force, Shining Force The Resurrection of the Dark Dragon for the GBA.  When I was younger (I'd say around 10 to 11 years ago), I had a SEGA compilation disk of certain games, Shining Force was one of them.  Then I found out about the remake, and boy did it improve on the original, story-wise, graphically, textually, it was just an all around better game.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh so its a reverse image searcher i just googled it now why the fuck would people cheat like that i cheat by browsing gamefaq screen shot but is that really cheating


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just the long way. I like to play the Google Images game. Start searching for terms that are familiar to you regarding the screenshot (if any), and you will hopefully come across what you're looking for. Usually with those though, I get screwed over by people who knew them right away.

Fun fact: The only game that I posted that people didn't get within the minute (Baten Kaitos Origins), was the only one I knew that couldn't be reverse searched (I tried to check most of mine, but was hoping it wasn't necessary). The only one I posted with no results was the one that took the longest to guess. Go figure.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Even I don't know this one.

Hint?


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

>


crono trigger


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Not Chrono Trigger at all. It looks so familiar but has me stumped.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Not chrono triggers,

Hint 1: released 1996


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Bahamut Lagoon?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

Correct Schlupi!

hmm did i give a to good hint there? can't have been many snes games released 96 xD (only 17 games released for the Super Famicom 1996.... to good hint :/)
<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 6
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 3
<u>Schlupi</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm all over my SNES games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have not finished Bahamut Lagoon, put it off for a long while so I didn't recognize it right away. YOur hint did give it away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will post my pic in a bit... gotta find/make a pic.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

This time, I took extra extra precautionary measures to prevent it from being tracked. Anybody I KNOW who does not cheat can PM me and I['ll tell them the simple way (MUCH easier than DLing the rom, screenshot, etc.) to do it.

Good luck! A very popular game that spawned a sequel.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Dark Cloud


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<b><u>machomuu</u>: 7</b>
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 3
<u>Schlupi</u>: 3
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>



Oh God... that was really, really fast. How did you -- Good shit Dude. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />

Machomuu got it right.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

I googled Dark Cloud and the text box is pretty easy to spot. If you recognize that and the scene, on top of it being popular with a sequel, you would be pretty much set. :3


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

^ I used to love that game and the sequel, but I was young and it had some semi-complex features for someone of my age.  Still, I learned how to use them them and just loved that game.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Sengoku Basara 2.

I know because I got into the Sengokushi Taisen at my local GameWorks and was all Bat Shit crazy for the "Sengoku" series.


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

dynasty warriors 5


----------



## m3rox (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, text can be searched on google.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn you Japanese only titles. I don't really know any of them.

I thought something along the Dynasty Warriors series at first, but then remembered that the health display and such is really different looking.


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

am pretty sure its  Dynasty Warriors 5


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Schlupi got it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

we1221 said:
			
		

> am pretty sure its  Dynasty Warriors 5



I have played beyond too much Dynasty Warriors 5. Unless the Japanese version had some pretty drastic differences, I'm positive that it isn't that game.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

we1221 said:
			
		

> am pretty sure its  Dynasty Warriors 5



It's totally Sengoku Basara 2 lol.


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> we1221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we shall see


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Sengoku Basara 2






More proof needed?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3599085:date=Apr 18 2011, 11:16 PM:name=Schlupi)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Schlupi @ Apr 18 2011, 11:16 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3599085"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Sengoku Basara 2.

I know because I got into the Sengokushi Taisen at my local GameWorks and was all Bat Shit crazy for the "Sengoku" series. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Correct.  we1221, the "Dynasty Warriors 5" in the filename was a trap to see who would say it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />.


<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 7
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 3
<b><u>Schlupi</u></b>: 4
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>


----------



## we1221 (Apr 19, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3599111:date=Apr 19 2011, 04:27 AM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ Apr 19 2011, 04:27 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3599111"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3599085:date=Apr 18 2011, 11:16 PM:name=Schlupi)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Schlupi @ Apr 18 2011, 11:16 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3599085"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Sengoku Basara 2.

I know because I got into the Sengokushi Taisen at my local GameWorks and was all Bat Shit crazy for the "Sengoku" series. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Correct.  we1221, the "Dynasty Warriors 5" in the filename was a trap to see who would say it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />.


<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 7
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 3
<b><u>Schlupi</u></b>: 4
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
i played  Dynasty Warriors 5 before and it was looked alot like that screenshot


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

we1221 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof
The 6th image to the right


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

FFS It isn't Dynasty Warriors 5. Go Google Images that shit and see the differences. They aren't even the same characters. God damn it.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

LMAO I didn't even notice the trap! XP

Great one. I reccomend people to read my file names too... I am suprised nobody has commented on the names of my files yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Finding my game, in the meantime, go check out my filenames for my pics from my past two games...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

"TIMETOSUCKMONKEYFUCKS"

Tricky tricky Mr.Schlupi.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

we1221 said:
			
		

> i played  Dynasty Warriors 5 before and it was looked alot like that screenshot


While they are similar, if you play as much Dynasty Warriors as I do (which is way too much), you'll notice the differences pretty quickly.  Though if I told you all of the differences, I'd definitely take up over a page of info.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

FINALLY found one that couldn't be found tracking.






It's not TOO hard.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

PUSSYFUCKDERBY


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> PUSSYFUCKDERBY



YES

...No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if am game/movie with that title even exists? lol.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Dungeons and Dragons - Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol I hope somebody gets this one soon I wanna sleep lol. I don't want it to be left unanswered all night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Machomuu: Nope.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Looked kind of Conan the Barbarian-esque, but I found I was pretty far off.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

give me a hint like what etro consol it was on or year


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

1991 was the year it was released.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll give everyone a hint, if it's not Eye of the Beholder as I posted, it's definitely another main D&D title.  If you want to know how I know that?  Well...




That's how.  Just thought I'd save Schlupi some time.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry for the Double post, it's Eye of the Beholder 2 No it's not.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

so if its a D&D game thats from 1991 that gives us 6 choices

Eye of the Beholder II: The Legend of Darkmoon

damn you then i change the guess to

Shadow Sorcerer though it probably wrong


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

LOLWUT?

I haven't seen that picture for a while now. You're just chock full of delicious references, aren't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ DarkShinigami: Nope.

Also... how do you know for a fact that Machomuu isn't misleading you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He could be MINDFUCKING you right now and you wouldn't even know it.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

Pools of Darkness?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

No, it isn't Pools of Darkness.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

Death Knights of Krynn?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Nope. Not that either...


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Advanced Dungeons and Dragons: Heroes of the Lance.
Thank you, Spoony.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

Neverwinter Nights?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

DAMN YOU SPOONY!

+1 Machomuu


<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<b><u>machomuu</u>: 8</b>
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 3
<u>Schlupi</u>: 4
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>




TERRIBLE game, by the way. DON'T ever play it...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

damn oh well maybe ill get next game


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

The Sims: Medieval! 

My Girlfriend's Mom has been playing it CONSTANTLY.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3599179:date=Apr 19 2011, 12:06 AM:name=Schlupi)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Schlupi @ Apr 19 2011, 12:06 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3599179"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->The Sims: Medieval! 

My Girlfriend's Mom has been playing it CONSTANTLY.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Correct!  Also, for those of you who say "The Sims isn't an RPG", Medieval is an RPG as well as a life simulator.  I love The Sims, been a fan since 1 <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 8
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 3
<b><u>Schlupi</u></b>: 5
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sims_Medieval" target="_blank">The Sims Medieval</a>


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

The hint.... is actually given already! Where? Figure it out.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Final Fantasy 1!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Sid Meier's Pirates?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 1!



Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good guess though, now that I look again, it DOES look similar.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha, I had no idea so I just through out a guess that I thought looked the most similar.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Pirates


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait...is Pirates even an RPG?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

did it get released west side?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

My mistake, it IS by Sid, so Machomuu WAS correct. good shit dude I don't know what I'm talking about anymore lol.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<b><u>machomuu</u>: 9</b>
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 3
<u>Schlupi</u>: 4
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> ... I dunno if THAT should count, Machomuu, but... you're on the right track. REAL close.
> 
> No, I won't count it because that is not the proper name of the game.
> Oh, the proper name's right here:
> QUOTE(machomuu @ Apr 19 2011, 12:18 AM) Sid Meier's Pirates?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

Pirates! Gold


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Pirates! Gold


But it looks a little too old to be Gold, it looks more like the NES version.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Oh, the proper name's right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No proper is


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was the only version I found, but I found it while Schlupi was being very confusing about the answer. xD


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be that, but I think I found the true name.
Sid Meier_*'*_s Pirates_*!*_

EDIT: Without all of the special characters, Sid Meier's Pirates!


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, to confirm:

Title says "Pirates!"

In actuality it is a game made from other systems titled "Sid Meire's Pirates!" and ported to the NES.

It counts, because it is "Pirates!", by Sid Meire. I was confused because it's not in the title but it IS made by him, so... by right it should go to Machomuu.

EDIT: For those who disagree, it's like if I said "EA's The Sims". Would to discredit me JUST for putting the publisher first? Or: "Nintendo's Pokemon"?

I am very anal about people putting the correct titles to avoid confusion (Like if somebody said "Ys IV" earlier I wouldn't have counted it, because there were TWO Ys IVs; they would need the subtitle) but I picked a shitty game sorry.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

hey Machomuu you gonna pick a game already i wanna guess and fail more games


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

I think he quit for the night I dunno lol.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I think he quit for the night I dunno lol.


oh well so what are we gonna do wait?  one of da rules was bout leaving


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 19, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, but would you rather have a question unaswered all night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just leave it be come back soon lol.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

i guess but damn that sucks i would at least like to get one right guess theres tomorrow


----------



## Cyan (Apr 19, 2011)

I prepared some pictures I thought you wouldn't know, but some of you already try that names for older image posted here.
Damn, you know too much, more than I do !
I feel like I don't know enough games now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, I have one from a known dev, but I think never released outside France. I won't post it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I win my turn, I'll do funny games to guess instead.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, I had been playing 999 all day yesterday and it made me really tired.  I just got one of the previews, though the ending I got it from left me confused, and I don't mean story-wise confused but "how can you send me back to the beginning after that?" confused.

Anyway, here's an oldy.




The bottom part of the screen is your hint.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 19, 2011)

acalabet or something like that


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Akalabeth?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Mavis Beacon Teaching Typing DS:Skeletons


----------



## Nujui (Apr 19, 2011)

I should have 10 as I answered  Splych game a while back and it was already on the list.

See.
http://gbatemp.net/t288704-name-that-game-...ion?&st=630


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm giving ball the point because he got the correct title, but Nahuel, you were very close.  I would have also accepted Ultima 0.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 10
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 9
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<b><u>ball2012003</u></b>: 4
<u>Schlupi</u>: 4
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)

Riviera: The Promised Land is on the list twice....


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Riviera: The Promised Land is on the list twice....


Don't worry, I changed your score when I made the statistics post.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry for the delay my internet suddenly stopped working right after I posted my answer for the previous game, but now it works so







Should be super super super super easy.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)

Golden Sun.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 20, 2011)

Golden Sun!

ninja'd


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 20, 2011)

It goes to Duskye

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<b><u>Duskye</u>: 11</b>
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 9
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 4
<u>Schlupi</u>: 4
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z Raging Blast 2

EDIT: Shoot, I though I had that one...


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 20, 2011)

Final fantasy 5?


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy IV PSP


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)

Nope and Nope.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy I PSP


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)

Still wrong.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy 1 and 2: Dawn of Souls

EDIT: Though I have a feeling that it's not Final Fantasy, I feel like I know the exact game...


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)

Nope.

Its a final fantasy game.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> Its a final fantasy game.


Final Fantasy III for the Wonderwan.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)

Still no.

This one is a pretty specific final fantasy. So think.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy IV - The after years ?


----------



## we1221 (Apr 20, 2011)

final fantasy 4 after years
edit: 2 slow


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3600743:date=Apr 20 2011, 01:45 AM:name=hunter291)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(hunter291 @ Apr 20 2011, 01:45 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3600743"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Final Fantasy IV - The after years ?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
That's it.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 9
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<u>ball2012003</u>: 4
<u>Schlupi</u>: 4
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years.</a>


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously?  I didn't post that because I didn't see Rydia or Cecil...needless to say, I'm not very far into FFIV on the DS or PS


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 20, 2011)

Final fantasy IX

edit:Why did you take out the image for?
It was ff9.
edit:nvm you put it back.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 20, 2011)

yes it was/is ff9.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<u>NahuelDS</u>: 16
<u>SoulSnatcher</u>: 12
<u>Duskye</u>: 11
<u>KingdomBlade</u>:9
<u>CrimzonEyed</u>: 8
<u>Joe88</u>: 7
<u>Nathan Drake</u>: 7
<u>machomuu</u>: 9
<u>Goli</u>: 5
<u>el_venga</u>: 4
<u>vincentx77</u>: 4
<u>DarkShinigami</u>: 3
<u>naglaro00</u>: 3
<b><u>ball2012003</u>: 5</b>
<u>Schlupi</u>: 4
<u>sinharvest24</u>: 2
<u>granville</u>: 2
<u>BobTheJoeBob</u>: 1
<u>hkz8000</u>: 1
<u>doyama</u>: 1
<u>PeregrinFig</u>: 1
<u>updowners</u>: 1
<u>kupo3000</u>: 1
<u>Splych</u>: 1
<u>We1221:1</u>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> yes it was/is ff9.


OK, now you have to update the stats.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 20, 2011)

done. sorry, my computer lags and freezes every 3 seconds, so I had problems while posting the image and score -.-


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 20, 2011)

I got to go so the person who gets it right just update your own score.






it should be easy.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 20, 2011)

fallout new vegas


----------



## oppopp (Apr 20, 2011)

fallout new vegas


----------



## Ikki (Apr 20, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> I got to go so the person who gets it right just update your own score.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, the game name is in the url. We've been over this...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

People don't realize, if you don't change the picture name, it uploads with that file name, regardless of what you put otherwise.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Fallout 3.  Not joking, the URL could be an trap and I don't feel like just giving up.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

It's New Vegas for sure. You can check screen caps and see the differences in the HP bar alone between the two games if you so choose.


----------



## SmokeFox (Apr 20, 2011)

Fallout for sure!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> It's New Vegas for sure. You can check screen caps and see the differences in the HP bar alone between the two games if you so choose.


they are the same menus

you can change the HUD colors in the options


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Never saw that when I played Fallout 3, but I generally just look for the option to make sure my camera control isn't inverted. :3

Found the video he got the cap from:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...sSOdTKesk#t=36s

That is the exact time with pretty much the exact frame. It is New Vegas. Somebody tally up the damn score and lets keep this moving.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

Hate to double post, but people since nobody wants to tally this up - 
Last answer: Fallout: New Vegas. Joe88 got it.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2011)

Breath of Fire 3?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 20, 2011)

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 20, 2011)

Ephemeral Fantasia ?


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2011)

Nope!

I've never heard of that game


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 20, 2011)

Mhh... Phantasy Star Online maybe ?

By the way, Ephemeral Phantasia is just one of the worse PS2 RPG.


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2011)

You're near. :3


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 20, 2011)

PSO 2 ?


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)

From the resolution I'd guess at it being one of the Portable Phantasy Star games. Probably Phantasy Star Portable 2

(and this is late but RE: this is new vegas not 3 from last page, that screencap shows the 9mm pistol which wasn't in Fallout 3)


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2011)

Aha. Law got it.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 20, 2011)

Odin Sphere.


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)

*brofist raulpica*

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>


----------



## raulpica (Apr 20, 2011)

Changed 'round a bit the resolution and cropped it enough just to make it undetectable by reverse-search engines.






Here ya go, guises!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Ultima 6?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 20, 2011)

Correct!


<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 20, 2011)

off-topic: hmm, just so u guys know secret of evermore was mentioned twice, the 2nd time back in page 25


----------



## el_venga (Apr 20, 2011)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> off-topic: hmm, just so u guys know secret of evermore was mentioned twice, the 2nd time back in page 25


true, wierd noone mentioned it before, and i just checked it out. my mistake. guys, you can remove me 1 point due to being my fault.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## el_venga (Apr 20, 2011)

neverwinter nights?
btw rename file next time XD


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

el_venga said:
			
		

> neverwinter nights?
> btw rename file next time XD


It's not Neverwinter Nights, I named it that.  In other words, it was a trap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## doyama (Apr 20, 2011)

Ultima 9 Ascension


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3601786:date=Apr 20 2011, 12:13 PM:name=doyama)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(doyama @ Apr 20 2011, 12:13 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3601786"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Ultima 9 Ascension<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Correct!

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a></b>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>


----------



## el_venga (Apr 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> el_venga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i like that!


----------



## doyama (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I looked over the previous list since I won. You guys have had it way too easy. Time for a true test.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 20, 2011)

c'mon give us a hint like what its for or year it was released


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 20, 2011)

It looks like a gameboy color game played on a GBA sp.
I saw a treasure box so I think its a Zelda game.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 20, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> It looks like a gameboy color game played on a GBA sp.
> I saw a treasure box so I think its a Zelda game.


I can tell you with 100% certainty it's not a Zelda game. Based on the graphics I'd also guess it's an old PC game, not a game for any console or handheld. I have no idea what it is outside of that.


----------



## doyama (Apr 21, 2011)

Even though it's hard please don't give up. Probably should have made it easier though. Ya'll were having too easy a time with simple games like Xenogears and stuff.

Hint #1
Hard to pin a release date as it was a multi-console release over several years. But originally released in 1979

Hint #2
Computing power was limited in those days, which might explain it's oddly misspelled namesake title since the spell checker's didn't exist.


----------



## doyama (Apr 21, 2011)

Your impossible mission should you choose to accept it is to name that RPG game. 

Hint #4 
The company that released this game became very big in the 80s but sadly went defunct in the 90s

Hint #5
The game itself was the first in a series of games that adopted its mis-spelled namesake.

This floppy drive will self destruct in 10 seconds


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dunjonquest?


----------



## doyama (Apr 21, 2011)

Need to be more specific


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 21, 2011)

Temple of Apshai


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 21, 2011)

Runequest?
or dunjonquest?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 21, 2011)

it is...
*Dunjonquest - The Temple Of Apshai*
1983 made by Epix. Commodore VIC-20 version


----------



## doyama (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry for the late response work kinda caught up with me.

<b>naglaro00</b> correctly identified the both the series and the game correctly.

Props to NahuelDS for figuring out the screens were from the vic20

Also did anyone figure out missing Hint #0 and Hint #3. Veiled references to Epyx (take all capitalized words) and "Impossible Mission" another Epyx game. My next hint was supposed to be about the Atari Jaguar which Epyx originally made. Oh well. Fun factoids from my childhood! I even had Epyx 'speed cart' for my C64. Ahhh the days...

Be warned my next one will probably a cassette tape game from an obscure Japanese computer <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />


<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>



naglaro00 is up next


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Fire Emblem Gaiden.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 22, 2011)

close but nope


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Fire Emblem: Monsho no Nazo


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryū to Hikari no Tsurugi


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 22, 2011)

Vincent got it

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<b>*<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5</b>*
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 22, 2011)

Next up:











Hint 1: It's a multi-platform game.
Hint 2: The version pictured above is the PC-Engine SCD.

Hint 3:





 (Super Famicom version)

It is also available on the FM Towns, PC-88, PC-98, X68000, and MSX2.

The home computer ports were made by Glodia, but the PC-Engine port was handled by NEC Home Electronics, and the Super Famicom port was made by Mediaworks.


----------



## dreassica (Apr 22, 2011)

Lufia 2?


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 22, 2011)

You're in the right time frame, but it's not Lufia 2.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lufia: The Ruins of Lore?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 22, 2011)

Phantasy Star IV


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 22, 2011)

Lufia & the Fortress of Doom?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

I think you'd better give us a hint vincent.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 23, 2011)

Emerald Dragon without a doubt congrats that was on of the biggest stumpers yet


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh thank god!
Note: There is no Wikipedia page, so the link is to the best 'shrine' I could find.


<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 16
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 23, 2011)

sorry it took so long for apologies ill pick something easy also please dont cheat ill believe in ur human dignaity and you wont cheat


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 23, 2011)

Shadow Hearts - Covenant for the ps2


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 23, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3606903:date=Apr 23 2011, 12:17 PM:name=NahuelDS)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(NahuelDS @ Apr 23 2011, 12:17 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3606903"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Shadow Hearts - Covenant for the ps2<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
yup. i wouldnt of counted itif you said shadow hears 2 though.  tis my favorite rpg


<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>NahuelDS</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>NahuelDS</b>'}><b>NahuelDS</b></a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 24, 2011)

sorry! i forgot to post the pic
an oldie one...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 24, 2011)

Great Greed?


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 24, 2011)

My guess is Aretha, but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 24, 2011)

hint added


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 24, 2011)

Taiyou no Tenshi Maro: O Hanabatake wa Dai-Panic

Right green filter and company at least.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 24, 2011)

Legend?

EDIT: Legend: Ashita heno Tsubasa

EDIT2: Misspelling error corrected.


----------



## doyama (Apr 24, 2011)

If you're gonna give a hint at least block out the Jap text too


----------



## Fudge (Apr 24, 2011)

Legend: Ashita heno Tsubasa


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't matter since i haven't learned to read Japanese that good jet.
What made me found it was:
Googled:
List of Gameboy games. (click wikipedia link)
Then i serched on the company name which could be seen on the 2th image
CTRL + F: Quest

That got me 9 results, then i just checked them on gamefaqs.com for images


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 25, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3609127:date=Apr 24 2011, 06:44 PM:name=CrimzonEyed)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(CrimzonEyed @ Apr 24 2011, 06:44 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3609127"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Legend?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
yes!
<!--quoteo(post=3609136:date=Apr 24 2011, 06:49 PM:name=doyama)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(doyama @ Apr 24 2011, 06:49 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3609136"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->If you're gonna give a hint at least block out the Jap text too<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
what japanese text? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> 
<!--quoteo(post=3609142:date=Apr 24 2011, 06:52 PM:name=CrimzonEyed)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(CrimzonEyed @ Apr 24 2011, 06:52 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3609142"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->What made me found it was:
Googled:
List of Gameboy games. (click wikipedia link)
Then i serched on the company name which could be seen on the 2th image
CTRL + F: Quest
That got me 9 results, then i just checked them on gamefaqs.com for images <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
ah really? if that the case... the point goes to Fudge!

you fu$%ing cheater!!
nah... im joking

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>CrimzonEyed'}><b>CrimzonEyed</a></b>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 8
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 25, 2011)

A funny thing about the boxart for Legend. To those of you who can read a bit of Japanese, do you find it a bit strange that 'Legend' is written across the front of the box in English (katakana spelling "Rejendo" instead of kanji spelling "Densetsu"). I always thought it was weird when they did that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 25, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> A funny thing about the boxart for Legend. To those of you who can read a bit of Japanese, do you find it a bit strange that 'Legend' is written across the front of the box in English (katakana spelling "Rejendo" instead of kanji spelling "Densetsu"). I always thought it was weird when they did that.


actually... the most strange thing on that cover is the lollipop


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 25, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> actually... the most strange thing on that cover is the lollipop



You got me there. Quest must have a thing for lollipops. The 'exact same' lollipop was used in Magical Chase as a way to restore your health. 

Now the question is, do we just write it off as Japanese weirdness, or did Quest have a plot to rot the teeth of all the children in the world? We may never know....


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2011)

have no idea how this thread is gonna go for another 20 days
its gotten so slow now


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delay


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

Deus Ex?  Despite the fact that the GUI looks different...


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2011)

system shock 2


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> system shock 2


Crap!  That's why it looked so familiar!

...Then I'm calling System Shock.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 25, 2011)

Correct joe88!

and btw machomuu, here is a screen shot of System shock (first)
<img src="http://www.funkyhorror.net/toxicfrog/projects/ss1hr/SHOCK015.GIF" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 26, 2011)

thats an rpg?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 26, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> thats an rpg?



Looks kinda like a DOOM-esque FPS to me.


----------



## doyama (Apr 26, 2011)

Is that the game we're supposed to guess? It's system shock 1


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 26, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Is that the game we're supposed to guess? It's system shock 1


No i just wanted to show him how the first game looked, its joe88 thats supposed to post a picture.

And for those asking if it's an RPG, both of them are Sci-Fi First-person shooter, Action RPG, survival horror.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 26, 2011)

I cant think of anything to post
someone else can go


----------



## Nujui (Apr 26, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I cant think of anything to post
> someone else can go


Mind if I do?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 26, 2011)

i think he meant anyone i was gonna but for the love of all that is batman couldnt think of a game


----------



## Nujui (Apr 26, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> i think he meant anyone i was gonna but for the love of all that is batman couldnt think of a game


I can. Here.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 26, 2011)

Persona PSP?


----------



## Fudge (Apr 26, 2011)

Revelations: Persona


----------



## Nujui (Apr 26, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3612839:date=Apr 26 2011, 10:52 PM:name=BobTheJoeBob)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(BobTheJoeBob @ Apr 26 2011, 10:52 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3612839"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Persona PSP?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Yup.



<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 2
</b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Persona</a></b>


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 26, 2011)

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## doyama (Apr 26, 2011)

Wild Arms 4


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 26, 2011)

i know that game that was when wild arms started to decline in quality in my opinion wa4 i hated the fuck outta the grid system


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 26, 2011)

@doyama Yup.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a></b>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a></b>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>


----------



## doyama (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok because I posted something TOO old last time. Let's go for something more modern, but super obscure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure if this one is harder or my previous one... At least no one can complain their parents weren't born when this game came out!! 

Hint #1: Released 2003

2003! See it's so new!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 26, 2011)

Devil Whiskey.


----------



## doyama (Apr 26, 2011)

Holy crap on a stick how did you know that! I thought I'd get at least a good hour of hemming and hawwing out of that one. I even edited out the top portion of the screenshots, since if you googled the "rennibister" with "rpg" the game came up as a hit.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 3</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 26, 2011)

I just knew it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not bothered to think of something less well known so.....


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 26, 2011)

DragonQuest IX ?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 26, 2011)

You got it Wabsta.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wabsta' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wabsta'}>Wabsta</a></b>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
Dragon Quest IX


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 27, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Holy crap on a stick how did you know that! I thought I'd get at least a good hour of hemming and hawwing out of that one. I even edited out the top portion of the screenshots, since if you googled the "rennibister" with "rpg" the game came up as a hit.


but it still came up as a ton of hits on tiny eye
same with the next one posted after you

you have to take your own screenshots now (or take screen shots from youtube video's) which wont come up on image reverse search engines


----------



## doyama (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah kinda noticed that after. I thought the image editing I did would preclude it from showing up on those sites but I should have double checked to be sure. I was in a bit of a rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not saying Bob cheated or anything!


----------



## doyama (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmmm no reply for awhile from Wabsta. Can I post something instead?


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry! Had to sleep


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 27, 2011)

Herm... I think I know this one. I recall playing it on my geeky cousin's PC.

Can't seem to recall the title though, I'll be thinking about it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 27, 2011)

Dink smallwood


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 27, 2011)

duck hunt?


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 27, 2011)

AlanJohn got it. So fast <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" />

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wabsta' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wabsta'}>Wabsta</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=AlanJohn' target=_blank title='View profile for member AlanJohn'}>AlanJohn</a></b>: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
Dragon Quest IX
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 27, 2011)

Yay I got 1 point yay!
Anyway:


----------



## Fel (Apr 27, 2011)

That's Planescape: Torment!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 27, 2011)

So fast...

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wabsta' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wabsta'}>Wabsta</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=AlanJohn' target=_blank title='View profile for member AlanJohn'}>AlanJohn</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a></b>: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
Dragon Quest IX
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>


----------



## Fel (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, it is one of the most famous RPGs of all time, you shouldn't be so surprised. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just realized the picture I've posted few minutes ago isn't really considered to be an RPG, so here's a better choice:











And here's the cyberspace:






Hint 1 - it's for DOS and Amiga.

Hint 2 - it's cyberpunk and Elvis Presley is in the game.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 27, 2011)

its for scumm?  famous?


----------



## Fel (Apr 27, 2011)

It's not, or at least it shouldn't be. It's not that much known, but many people think it's really good.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 28, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> It's not, or at least it shouldn't be.


system please


----------



## Fel (Apr 28, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hints added! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not that hard really, the graphics themselves hint at what kind other type of game elements it incorporates.

EDIT: Third picture added as well. It might ring a bell, anyone?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2011)

Is dat sum Bloodnet?


----------



## Fel (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup, you got it right! I'm just curious since nobody else tried guessing, have you played the game or heard about it before, or did you just search for it using the clues?

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 17
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wabsta' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wabsta'}>Wabsta</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=AlanJohn' target=_blank title='View profile for member AlanJohn'}>AlanJohn</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TwinRetro' target=_blank title='View profile for member TwinRetro'}>TwinRetro</a>: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
Dragon Quest IX
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2011)

My dad got it for me when I was 10. I wasn't too interested, but it still stuck in my mind.


----------



## Fel (Apr 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> My dad got it for me when I was 10. I wasn't too interested, but it still stuck in my mind.


I'm not surprised, the game is quite hard (since you have to do some things in perfect order) and has a dark atmosphere.

Whoa, what game is that? I like the mushrooms. Guess I'll have to wait to find out, since I've no idea.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

>


Is that that..Uh.... Something about the Tomato Kingdom? I keep thinking Princess in the Tomato Kingdom, but I know that's wrong.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 28, 2011)

Legend Of The Ghost Lion!!
I thought it was Faria


----------



## BraseHero (Apr 28, 2011)

Ghost Lion !

*Edit :* ._. Too late ..


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 28, 2011)

btw, the girl in the cover doesn't look anything like the lady in the game


----------



## BraseHero (Apr 28, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> btw, the girl in the cover doesn't look anything like the lady in the game



Yeah she looks like a man...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Legend Of The Ghost Lion!!
> I thought it was Faria




Holy hell! Yeah, I didn't think anyone would get this one! Have you actually played the game?

EDIT: Can someone post the scores and such, the forums are being kind of funky for me today.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 28, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3616614:date=Apr 28 2011, 04:41 PM:name=TwinRetro)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TwinRetro @ Apr 28 2011, 04:41 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3616614"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Holy hell! Yeah, I didn't think anyone would get this one! Have you actually played the game?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Actually... no. I knew that there was a couple of rpg for nes with female protagonist... like this one and Faria.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a></b>: 18
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wabsta' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wabsta'}>Wabsta</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=AlanJohn' target=_blank title='View profile for member AlanJohn'}>AlanJohn</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TwinRetro' target=_blank title='View profile for member TwinRetro'}>TwinRetro</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
Dragon Quest IX
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 28, 2011)

taked with my cellphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Hint: SNES
Hint2: made by Ask Kodansha


----------



## BraseHero (Apr 28, 2011)

Breath of Fire ?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 29, 2011)

Fire Emblem.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 29, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Fire Emblem.
> nop
> QUOTE(BraseHero @ Apr 28 2011, 05:31 PM) Breath of Fire ?


nop


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 29, 2011)

One of the Phantasy Star games?


----------



## Splych (Apr 29, 2011)

has it been localized ?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 29, 2011)

Arcana?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 29, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> has it been localized ?


no... but there is a translation at Romhacking.net


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 29, 2011)

Mystic Ark?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2011)

added battle pic and a few hints


----------



## Nujui (May 1, 2011)

Magna Braban: Henreiki no Yusha? Or rather, Magna Braban: The Wandering Warrior


----------



## xist (May 1, 2011)

ASK only made *one *RPG for the SNES so that clue kinda gave it away.


----------



## Nujui (May 1, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> ASK only made *one *RPG for the SNES so that clue kinda gave it away.


Yeah, it really gave it away. Google his name and you find it.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3620252:date=Apr 30 2011, 08:39 PM:name=Duskye)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Duskye @ Apr 30 2011, 08:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3620252"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3620251:date=May 1 2011, 01:39 AM:name=xist)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(xist @ May 1 2011, 01:39 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3620251"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->ASK only made <b>one </b>RPG for the SNES so that clue kinda gave it away.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yeah, it really gave it away. Google his name and you find it.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
yeah I known! thats the reason why I gave that hint... since Its have been 2 days since I posted the game.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 18
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a></b>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wabsta' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wabsta'}>Wabsta</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=AlanJohn' target=_blank title='View profile for member AlanJohn'}>AlanJohn</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TwinRetro' target=_blank title='View profile for member TwinRetro'}>TwinRetro</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
Dragon Quest IX
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreiki no Yusha


----------



## Nujui (May 1, 2011)

An old favorite of mine.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 1, 2011)

Gothic III?


----------



## Nujui (May 1, 2011)

Yup.
<b><u>Scores</u></b>:
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NahuelDS' target=_blank title='View profile for member NahuelDS'}>NahuelDS</a>: 18
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 12
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>:9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CrimzonEyed' target=_blank title='View profile for member CrimzonEyed'}>CrimzonEyed</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=el_venga' target=_blank title='View profile for member el_venga'}>el_venga</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=vincentx77' target=_blank title='View profile for member vincentx77'}>vincentx77</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Schlupi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Schlupi'}>Schlupi</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sinharvest24' target=_blank title='View profile for member sinharvest24'}>sinharvest24</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BobTheJoeBob' target=_blank title='View profile for member BobTheJoeBob'}>BobTheJoeBob</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hkz8000' target=_blank title='View profile for member hkz8000'}>hkz8000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=doyama' target=_blank title='View profile for member doyama'}>doyama</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PeregrinFig' target=_blank title='View profile for member PeregrinFig'}>PeregrinFig</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member updowners'}>updowners</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=kupo3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member kupo3000'}>kupo3000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Splych' target=_blank title='View profile for member Splych'}>Splych</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=We1221' target=_blank title='View profile for member We1221'}>We1221</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hunter291' target=_blank title='View profile for member hunter291'}>hunter291</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prwlr.' target=_blank title='View profile for member prwlr.'}>prwlr.</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wabsta' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wabsta'}>Wabsta</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=AlanJohn' target=_blank title='View profile for member AlanJohn'}>AlanJohn</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TwinRetro' target=_blank title='View profile for member TwinRetro'}>TwinRetro</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Skyline969:' target=_blank title='View profile for member Skyline969:'}>Skyline969:</a></b>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for being too bad)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">shadow hearts: covenant</a>
Legend
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
Dragon Quest IX
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreiki no Yusha
<b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3
</a></b>


----------



## Skyline969 (May 1, 2011)

Shweet. Good luck with this one.

EDIT: Dammit, that game was used already, and didn't follow the rules. Coming up with a new one.

EDIT(2): Here we go.


----------



## machomuu (May 1, 2011)

Just making a few fixes to the Games Previously Listed list



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3
</a></b>


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2011)

blue dragon awakened shadow


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 1, 2011)

know what i'm too lazy but it might be a good idea to organize the list in alphabetical order in case a game some one looked for was missed in the list


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> know what i'm too lazy but it might be a good idea to organize the list in alphabetical order in case a game some one looked for was missed in the list


or you can just use the search function


----------



## Wizerzak (May 1, 2011)

Actually, I recommend using the Internet Games Database as it is the equivalent to IMDB which is used in 'Name the Movie' database.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

Oho no idea, I give up. I fail at RPG competitions lol, maybe next round.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 2, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> blue dragon awakened shadow


Bingo.

*Scores*:
NahuelDS: 19
SoulSnatcher: 12
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 10
KingdomBlade:9
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
Fel: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

Unless this is a trick, that's The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages

EDIT:  But I think the only LoZ that can be considered an RPG is Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link, the others are action-adventure games.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Unless this is a trick, that's The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages



I knew that looked like a Zelda world map, but I couldn't remember which one.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Unless this is a trick, that's The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages


present or past?

*Scores*:
NahuelDS: 19
SoulSnatcher: 12
Duskye: 12
*machomuu: 11*
KingdomBlade:9
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
Fel: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I knew that looked like a Zelda world map, but I couldn't remember which one.


Yeah, I had it when I was younger, but I lost it, so I just recently (a few days ago) started replaying it.

I'll put the next game up tomorrow, I've got some homework to do, it's a school night, and...actually, here.




Signing off.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

I would guess past.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I would guess past.


wrong... present


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> wrong... present



It's been awhile.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> It's been awhile.


thats true... this game bring back some good old memories


----------



## hunter291 (May 2, 2011)

d'oh xD


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance LOL the filename??


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

Phantom Brave: The Hermuda Triangle

Edit: Google'd the skill name, saw the words Phantom Brave (already that it was an SRPG), and looked up Hermuda Triangle.


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Phantom Brave: The Hermuda Triangle
> 
> Edit: Google'd the skill name, saw the words Phantom Brave (already that it was an SRPG), and looked up Hermuda Triangle.


Nope.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

We Meet Again?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

Phantom Brave?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

thats graphics are so PSX... cant believe that this game is for wii


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> thats graphics are so PSX... cant believe that this game is for wii



There was a Phantom Brave on the PS2 actually. Was just kind of, you know, Phantom Brave. Not PSX, but you know, only a generation forward.


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> We Meet Again?
> Correct.  I love that game (It's my favorite Strategy game of all time) and new it would be too easy so I was looking for the specific version (I was hoping at least one person would guess Disgaea, though).  Nahuel, I'm REALLY busy, I need you to update the stats.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(NahuelDS @ May 1 2011, 11:28 PM) thats graphics are so PSX... cant believe that this game is for wii


It's a port from the PS2, there is also a remake for the PSP, which was Nathan's first answer, Hermuda Triangle (Even though I think the Wii should have gotten the remake and the PSP should have gotten We Meet Again...)


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Correct.  I love that game (It's my favorite Strategy game of all time) and new it would be too easy so I was looking for the specific version (I was hoping at least one person would guess Disgaea, though).  Nahuel, I'm REALLY busy, I need you to update the stats.


okay... one more question.. whats up with the filename of the screenshot?? Final Fantasy Tactics Advance??


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> okay... one more question.. whats up with the filename of the screenshot?? Final Fantasy Tactics Advance??


That was another trap.  Since FFTA is also an SRPG, I thought it might work.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> That was another trap.  Since FFTA is also an SRPG, I thought it might work.



Figured that was probably off since that looked nothing like a GBA game. :3


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3622107:date=May 2 2011, 12:35 AM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ May 2 2011, 12:35 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3622107"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->That was another trap.  Since FFTA is also an SRPG, I thought it might work.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->clever!
<!--quoteo(post=3622101:date=May 2 2011, 12:32 AM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ May 2 2011, 12:32 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3622101"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->It's a port from the PS2<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->oh.. I didnt know that XD! Thats explain everything

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:
<b>NahuelDS: 20</b>
SoulSnatcher: 12
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:9
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
Fel: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow 
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages
Phantom Brave - We Meet Again


Another SRPG... this should be easy
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/pix/244868/FFTacticsAdvance.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Figured that was probably off since that looked nothing like a GBA game. :3


I thought about using the PSX version, but then I just kept typing, and thought "Advance" still might trick people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

Im going to take a shower.... if someone guesses the game, please update the scores for me!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 2, 2011)

I think it's Valkyrie Profile Covenant of the Plume. LOL, I quit that game after a few minutes since I got really bored really fast.


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I think it's Valkyrie Profile Covenant of the Plume. LOL, I quit that game after a few minutes since I got really bored really fast.


You're correct (found the picture online), just update the score (I can't cause I have homework to do.  Again.)


----------



## Nah3DS (May 4, 2011)

EDIT: my #700 post! XD!

That’s correct KingdomBlade!!!
Besides Fire Emblem, I don’t usually like SRPG
Since I love Valkyrie Profile, I tried this game and guess what... never finished lol. The battle system is good, the music is awesome!... but I have problems with the story. I get the basics, but the writing is very odd... it uses a lot of old words!, and for me (a person who learned english playing Pokemon Red lol) it’s very difficult to understand! hahaha

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:
NahuelDS: 20
SoulSnatcher: 12
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
<b>KingdomBlade:10</b>
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
Fel: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow 
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages
Phantom Brave - We Meet Again
Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 4, 2011)

Extremely easy. Too bored to think of something difficult.


----------



## Fel (May 4, 2011)

It reminds me of Ragnarok online, but I've played it only for about 10 minutes, so I'm not that sure.

Scratch that, it's Flyff!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 6, 2011)

Yep.

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:
NahuelDS: 20
SoulSnatcher: 12
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
<b>Fel: 2</b>
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow 
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages
Phantom Brave - We Meet Again
Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>


----------



## Fel (May 6, 2011)

Awesome! Okay, here we go! Who loves this one as well?


----------



## Fel (May 6, 2011)

New image added.


----------



## Ryupower (May 6, 2011)

quest of glory 2 (AGDInteractive remake)
if not
quest of glory 3


----------



## Fel (May 6, 2011)

It's QfG3, in QfG2 the Hero has different clothes (blue vest over a white shirt with purple trousers vs. brown leather vest over a white shirt with green trousers) and it overall looks a  bit different. 

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:
NahuelDS: 20
SoulSnatcher: 12
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow 
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages
Phantom Brave - We Meet Again
Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>



By the way, did anyone get the Laurel and Hardy Easter Egg reference in the first screenshot? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />


----------



## Ryupower (May 6, 2011)

someone else can post the next pic


----------



## Fel (May 6, 2011)

You didn't really read the rules in the first post, did you?

"Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up game either by the judge, or by the previous poster."

The point of the game is not only to guess but also to find a game and post its image, that's part of the fun as well. Try it, it's fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or do you really want to be skipped?


----------



## Ryupower (May 6, 2011)

ok, i will post one


----------



## Fel (May 7, 2011)

Hint please?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2011)

Cladun: This is an RPG?


----------



## hunter291 (May 7, 2011)

He is right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldnt remember the name xD


----------



## Ryupower (May 7, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3631404:date=May 7 2011, 01:11 PM:name=SoulSnatcher)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ May 7 2011, 01:11 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3631404"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Cladun: This is an RPG?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

yes

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:
NahuelDS: 20
<b>SoulSnatcher: 13</b>
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow 
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages
Phantom Brave - We Meet Again
Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladun" target="_blank">Cladun: This is an RPG</a>


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 7, 2011)

Updated the links area, as links were starting to be left out for some reason. The Phantom Brave one is just linked to the Phantom Brave, as We Meet Again is just a port of the PS2 game with little to no changes (except maybe for Wii compatibility). Oracle of Ages is just grouped with Oracle of Seasons page-wise, as they are part of the same set of games. Another couple actually had their own Wiki pages, so it just comes down to "I didn't wanna" for why the pages weren't linked to.

Remember folks, update with your score and a page of information regarding the game, preferably from wikipedia since 90% oft he below links are from there. If you absolutely can't find a page (ie: Japan only titles from the 90's), then, you don't need to worry about.

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:
NahuelDS: 20
<b>SoulSnatcher: 13</b>
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow</a> 
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Oracle_of_Seasons_and_Oracle_of_Ages" target="_blank">The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Brave" target="_blank">Phantom Brave - We Meet Again</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valkyrie_Profile:_Covenant_of_the_Plume" target="_blank">Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladun" target="_blank">Cladun: This is an RPG</a>


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Nah3DS (May 8, 2011)

Ninokuni PS3 version
Shiroki Seihai no Joō


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 8, 2011)

Correct! I'm surprised that nobody got that earlier as it is a fairly well-known game.

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:
<b>NahuelDS: 21</b>
SoulSnatcher: 13
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow</a> 
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Oracle_of_Seasons_and_Oracle_of_Ages" target="_blank">The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Brave" target="_blank">Phantom Brave - We Meet Again</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valkyrie_Profile:_Covenant_of_the_Plume" target="_blank">Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladun" target="_blank">Cladun: This is an RPG</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>


----------



## Nah3DS (May 8, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Correct! I'm surprised that nobody got that earlier as it is a fairly well-known game.


actually... I dint know that there was a ps3 version until I saw that image! lol
Played the DS version a little... good game, waiting for a localization.


----------



## Fudge (May 8, 2011)

Nostalgia.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 8, 2011)

thats correct!

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:
NahuelDS: 21
SoulSnatcher: 13
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
Schlupi: 4
DarkShinigami: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1
<b>fudge: 1</b>


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow</a> 
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Oracle_of_Seasons_and_Oracle_of_Ages" target="_blank">The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Brave" target="_blank">Phantom Brave - We Meet Again</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valkyrie_Profile:_Covenant_of_the_Plume" target="_blank">Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladun" target="_blank">Cladun: This is an RPG</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostalgia_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Nostalgia</a>


----------



## Fudge (May 8, 2011)

Awesome game.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 8, 2011)

nier


----------



## Fudge (May 8, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> nier


yup
Scores:
NahuelDS: 21
SoulSnatcher: 13
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 5
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 5
*DarkShinigami: 5*
Schlupi: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1
Fudge: 1



Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Druid (MSX)
Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha
Hydlide
KOTOR 2
Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis
Silver Sword (from Action 52) (disqualified for not being an RPG)
Tales Of Phantasia
Divine Divinity
Namco X Capcom
Shining Soul
Radiant Historia
Final Fantasy Mystic Quest
Golden Sun - The Lost Age
Final Fantasy VII
Golden Sun - Dark Dawn
Illusion of Gaia
Final Fantasy 8
Legend of Dragoon
Ultima 7
Tales of Innocence
Icewind Dale II
Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel
Tales of Eternia
Dungeon Siege
King's Bounty: The Legend
Baten Kaitos Origins
One Piece: Unlimited Adventure
Final Fantasy XII
Draglade 2
Brave Story: New Traveler
Sword Of Mana
Panzer Dragoon Saga
Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar
Riviera: The Promised Land
The Last Story
Legend of Mana
Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne
Car Battler Joe
The 7th Saga
Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana
The Eternal Dagger
Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones
Riviera: The Promised Land
Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei
Treasure Hunter G
Dragon View
Ys IV: Dawn of Ys
Pokemon Emerald
Shining Force
Bahamut Lagoon
Dark Cloud
Sengoku Basara 2
Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance
Sid Meire's: Pirates!
Akalabeth: World of Doom
Golden Sun
Final Fantasy IV: The After Years
Final Fantasy IX
Fallout: New Vegas
Breath of Fire III
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Odin Sphere
Ultima VI
Ultima IX: Ascension
Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai
Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi
Emerald Dragon
Shadow Hearts: Covenant
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
System Shock 2
Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona
Wild Arms 4
Devil Whiskey
Dragon Quest IX
Dink Smallwood
Planescape: Torment
Bloodnet
Ghots Lion
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
Gothic 3
Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow 
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages
Phantom Brave - We Meet Again
Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume
Flyff
Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War
Cladun: This is an RPG
Ni no Kuni
Nostalgia
Nier


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 9, 2011)

sorry it took so long to upload the pic had a hard time deciding and finding a good point to have as a pic


----------



## vincentx77 (May 10, 2011)

Grandia II


----------



## ball2012003 (May 10, 2011)

Legend of Legaia


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 10, 2011)

vincentx77 said:
			
		

> Grandia II
> yup good job.  pretty good rpg for its time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vincentx77 (May 10, 2011)

I know, I loved Grandia II. It's still possibly my favorite Dreamcast game.

Anyway, on to the next.







(And no, this game *isn't* for the PC-Engine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Since no one's made a guess yet, I suppose a hint is in order. Here is a second pic.






Other than the new picture (which might not help much), I will say that this is a multi-platform title. It is quite well known for its musical score. All versions of the game support FM synthesis to some degree (as provided by their system hardware).
All versions also include support for, or music pre-recorded by LA synthesis.

Hint 3: The version pictured is for the MSX Turbo R. It also exists for the X68000 and PC-98. As mentioned above, those version all support their native FM synth, and add-on sound modules that provide LA synth (which would be the Roland MT-32 or it's derivatives). The Mega (Sega) CD uses a pre-recorded mix of the Roland soundtrack, along with portions generated by it's own FM chip.


----------



## ball2012003 (May 12, 2011)

Illusion City


----------



## vincentx77 (May 12, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3639294:date=May 11 2011, 11:10 PM:name=ball2012003)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ball2012003 @ May 11 2011, 11:10 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3639294"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Illusion City<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
yep. Cool game. I think it's finally been translated.


<u><b>Scores:</b></u>
NahuelDS: 21
SoulSnatcher: 13
Duskye: 12
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
<b>ball2012003: 6</b>
Goli: 5
el_venga: 3
vincentx77: 6
DarkShinigami: 5
Schlupi: 4
naglaro00: 4
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
hkz8000: 1
doyama: 3
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1
Fudge: 1



Spoiler



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow</a> 
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Oracle_of_Seasons_and_Oracle_of_Ages" target="_blank">The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Brave" target="_blank">Phantom Brave - We Meet Again</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valkyrie_Profile:_Covenant_of_the_Plume" target="_blank">Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladun" target="_blank">Cladun: This is an RPG</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostalgia_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Nostalgia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nier_(video_game)" target="_blank">Nier</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_II" target="_blank">Grandia II</a>
<a href="http://www.generation-msx.nl/msxdb/softwareinfo/1544" target="_blank"><b>Illusion City</b></a>



As no wikipedia exists yet for this game, I linked to another resource. And I would like to make an apology. Apparently, there were also versions released for PC-88 (which does not support the MT-32 in any way, to the best of my knowledge) and FM Towns (I know nothing about this version, but I would imagine the soundtrack is the same as the Mega CD).  I didn't catch that until after it had already been correctly identified. 
If I post another game, I'll try not to let that happen again.


----------



## ball2012003 (May 13, 2011)

Ok next up will be:


----------



## machomuu (May 13, 2011)

Ogre Battle: The March of the Black Queen


----------



## ball2012003 (May 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ogre Battle: The March of the Black Queen


Nope. Keep trying.


----------



## ball2012003 (May 13, 2011)

Since no one seems to be able to get it I'll post some hints.
2 new pics:








(first pic)




It was released on Sega Saturn and ps2 if that helps.


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

Dragon Force?


----------



## ball2012003 (May 13, 2011)

Yup Yup Yup


<u><b>Scores:</b></u>
NahuelDS: 21
SoulSnatcher: 13
<b>Duskye: 13</b>
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 6
vincentx77: 6
Goli: 5
DarkShinigami: 5
Schlupi: 4
naglaro00: 4
el_venga: 3
sinharvest24: 2
granville: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
doyama: 3
hkz8000: 1
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1
Fudge: 1



Spoiler



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow</a> 
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Oracle_of_Seasons_and_Oracle_of_Ages" target="_blank">The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Brave" target="_blank">Phantom Brave - We Meet Again</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valkyrie_Profile:_Covenant_of_the_Plume" target="_blank">Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladun" target="_blank">Cladun: This is an RPG</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostalgia_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Nostalgia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nier_(video_game)" target="_blank">Nier</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_II" target="_blank">Grandia II</a>
<a href="http://www.generation-msx.nl/msxdb/softwareinfo/1544" target="_blank">Illusion City</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Force" target="_blank">Dragon force</a>


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

I remember this one very well.


----------



## granville (May 13, 2011)

Megaman X Command Mission on PS2 or GC. I really like that game.


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

That be it. It's a favorite of mine too.


<u><b>Scores:</b></u>
NahuelDS: 21
SoulSnatcher: 13
Duskye: 13
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 6
vincentx77: 6
Goli: 5
DarkShinigami: 5
Schlupi: 4
naglaro00: 4
el_venga: 3
<b>granville: 3
</b>sinharvest24: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
doyama: 3
hkz8000: 1
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1
Fudge: 1




Spoiler



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow</a> 
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Oracle_of_Seasons_and_Oracle_of_Ages" target="_blank">The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Brave" target="_blank">Phantom Brave - We Meet Again</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valkyrie_Profile:_Covenant_of_the_Plume" target="_blank">Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladun" target="_blank">Cladun: This is an RPG</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostalgia_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Nostalgia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nier_(video_game)" target="_blank">Nier</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_II" target="_blank">Grandia II</a>
<a href="http://www.generation-msx.nl/msxdb/softwareinfo/1544" target="_blank">Illusion City</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Force" target="_blank">Dragon force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_X:_Command_Mission" target="_blank"><b>Mega Man X: Command Mission</b>
</a>


----------



## ball2012003 (May 13, 2011)

Megaman x8?
edit: Damn I'm slow.
And wrong.


----------



## granville (May 13, 2011)

This one might be easy, it's not that old-


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

Umm, that looks like Avalon Code.

Which I already posted, if I'm wrong sorry.


----------



## Fudge (May 13, 2011)

Wixard of Oz: Beyond the Yellow Brick Road.


----------



## Schlupi (May 13, 2011)

The wizard of oz: Beyond the Yellow Brick road


----------



## granville (May 13, 2011)

Fudge wins, Wizard of Oz on DS it is. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />

<u><b>Scores:</b></u>
NahuelDS: 21
SoulSnatcher: 13
Duskye: 13
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 6
vincentx77: 6
Goli: 5
DarkShinigami: 5
Schlupi: 4
naglaro00: 4
el_venga: 3
granville: 3
sinharvest24: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
doyama: 3
hkz8000: 1
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1
<b>Fudge: 2</b>



Spoiler



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mother 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Breath of Fire 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XIII" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XIII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_VI:_Realms_of_Revelation" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Remnant" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Last Remnant<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Bowser" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 2: Innocent Sin<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade_Chronicles" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xenoblade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_IV:_Oblivion" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_of_Etheria" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The Sword of Etheria<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Black/White<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Galaxy" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rouge Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legaia_2:_Duel_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Legaia 2: Duel Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lufia_II:_Rise_of_the_Sinistrals" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends with You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Code" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Avalon Code<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Beyond the Beyond<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xak:_The_Art_of_Visual_Stage" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Xak: The Art of Visual Stage<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_of_Heroes" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Class of Heroes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Mission_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Front Mission 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Kingdom:_Jewel_Summoner" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.c-games.info/games,002,6502.html" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaeru_no_Tame_ni_Kane_wa_Naru" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
Linda 3
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keitai_Denj%C5%AB_Telefang" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Keitai Denjū Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koudelka" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Koudelka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutopia" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Neutopia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_(series)" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Grandia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Terranigma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rune_Factory_2:_A_Fantasy_Harvest_Moon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Rune Factory 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_Seven" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Ys Seven<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexyz_Force" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hexyz Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Orb_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dual Orb 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia:_Narikiri_Dungeon" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamesradar.com/psp/criminal-girls/g-2010091016375280043" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Criminal Girls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Red_and_Blue" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Pokemon Red & Blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Blazer" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Soul Blazer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Seiken Densetsu 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Eternia_Online" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tales of Eternia Online<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madou_Monogatari" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Madou Monogatari<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudra_no_Hih%C5%8D" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Treasure of Rudras<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_SaGa" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotrek" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Robotrek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Guardian's Crusade<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactics_Ogre:_Let_Us_Cling_Together" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenogears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->XenoGears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_%26_Luigi:_Superstar_Saga" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dragon Quest<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_6" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Dynasty Warriors 6<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Cross" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona_4" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Persona 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite_Eve_II" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Parasite Eve 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_of_Evermore" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Secret of Evermore<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Tears" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Crimson Tears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_64" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Quest 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Minute_Hero" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Half-Minute Hero<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoPoLoCrois" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->PoPoLoCrois<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum:_Of_Steamworks_and_Magick_Obscura" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_8" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Wizardry 8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Digital_Devil_Saga_2" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/msx/941369-druid" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Druid (MSX)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://www.legendra.com/rpg/fiche-rpg_id-2973-supports_id-29-rpg-sylviana__ai_ippai_no_boukensha.html#onglets_galeries" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydlide" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->Hydlide<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic_II_The_Sith_Lords" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#283242--><span style="color:#283242"><!--/coloro-->KOTOR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> 2
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Thor" target="_blank">Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_52" target="_blank">Silver Sword (from Action 52)</a> (disqualified for not being an RPG)
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Phantasia" target="_blank">Tales Of Phantasia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_Divinity" target="_blank">Divine Divinity</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namco_%C3%97_Capcom" target="_blank">Namco X Capcom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul" target="_blank">Shining Soul</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia" target="_blank">Radiant Historia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Mystic_Quest" target="_blank">Final Fantasy Mystic Quest</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age" target="_blank">Golden Sun - The Lost Age</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy VII</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_Oscuro_Amanecer" target="_blank">Golden Sun - Dark Dawn</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_Gaia" target="_blank">Illusion of Gaia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VIII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 8</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Dragoon" target="_blank">Legend of Dragoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VII" target="_blank">Ultima 7</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Innocence" target="_blank">Tales of Innocence</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icewind_Dale_II" target="_blank">Icewind Dale II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ar_tonelico_Qoga:_Knell_of_Ar_Ciel" target="_blank">Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_eternia" target="_blank">Tales of Eternia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Siege" target="_blank">Dungeon Siege</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Bounty:_The_Legend" target="_blank">King's Bounty: The Legend</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baten_Kaitos_Origins" target="_blank">Baten Kaitos Origins</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece:_Unlimited_Adventure" target="_blank">One Piece: Unlimited Adventure</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XII" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XII</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draglade#Sequel" target="_blank">Draglade 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_Story_New_Traveler" target="_blank">Brave Story: New Traveler</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword_of_Mana" target="_blank">Sword Of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_Dragoon_Saga" target="_blank">Panzer Dragoon Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6" target="_blank">Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_the_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Story" target="_blank">The Last Story</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Mana" target="_blank">Legend of Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei_III:_Nocturne" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Battler_Joe" target="_blank">Car Battler Joe</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Saga" target="_blank">The 7th Saga</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Iris:_Eternal_Mana" target="_blank">Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eternal_Dagger" target="_blank">The Eternal Dagger</a>
<a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_The_Sacred_Stones" target="_blank">Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera:_The_Promised_Land" target="_blank">Riviera: The Promised Land</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Devil_Story:_Megami_Tensei" target="_blank">Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Hunter_G" target="_blank">Treasure Hunter G</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_View" target="_blank">Dragon View</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ys_IV:_The_Dawn_of_Ys" target="_blank">Ys IV: Dawn of Ys</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Ruby_and_Sapphire#Pok.C3.A9mon_Emerald" target="_blank">Pokemon Emerald</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force" target="_blank">Shining Force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahamut_Lagoon" target="_blank">Bahamut Lagoon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Cloud" target="_blank">Dark Cloud</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sengoku_Basara_2" target="_blank">Sengoku Basara 2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/587335-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-heroes-of-the-lance" target="_blank">Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance</a>
<a href="http://www.mobygames.com/game/nes/sid-meiers-pirates" target="_blank">Sid Meire's: Pirates!</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akalabeth:_World_of_Doom" target="_blank">Akalabeth: World of Doom</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun" target="_blank">Golden Sun</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IV:_The_After_Years" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IV: The After Years</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_IX" target="_blank">Final Fantasy IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_New_Vegas" target="_blank">Fallout: New Vegas</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire_III" target="_blank">Breath of Fire III</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_Portable_2" target="_blank">Phantasy Star Portable 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin_sphere" target="_blank">Odin Sphere</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_VI:_The_False_Prophet" target="_blank">Ultima VI</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_IX:_Ascension" target="_blank">Ultima IX: Ascension</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Apshai" target="_blank">Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Ankoku_Ry%C5%AB_to_Hikari_no_Ken" target="_blank">Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi</a>
<a href="http://emedra.lakuuna.org/" target="_blank">Emerald Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Hearts_2" target="_blank">Shadow Hearts: Covenant</a>
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2" target="_blank">System Shock 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Persona" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Arms_4" target="_blank">Wild Arms 4</a>
<a href="http://www.devilwhiskey.com/" target="_blank">Devil Whiskey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IX:_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies" target="_blank">Dragon Quest IX</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dink_Smallwood" target="_blank">Dink Smallwood</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment" target="_blank">Planescape: Torment</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BloodNet" target="_blank">Bloodnet</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Lion" target="_blank">Ghots Lion</a>
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothic_3" target="_blank">Gothic 3</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow</a> 
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Oracle_of_Seasons_and_Oracle_of_Ages" target="_blank">The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Brave" target="_blank">Phantom Brave - We Meet Again</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valkyrie_Profile:_Covenant_of_the_Plume" target="_blank">Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyff" target="_blank">Flyff</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory_III:_Wages_of_War" target="_blank">Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladun" target="_blank">Cladun: This is an RPG</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostalgia_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Nostalgia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nier_(video_game)" target="_blank">Nier</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandia_II" target="_blank">Grandia II</a>
<a href="http://www.generation-msx.nl/msxdb/softwareinfo/1544" target="_blank">Illusion City</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Force" target="_blank">Dragon force</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_X:_Command_Mission" target="_blank">Mega Man X: Command Mission</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wizard_of_Oz:_Beyond_the_Yellow_Brick_Road" target="_blank"><b>Wizard of Oz: Beyond the Yellow Brick Road</b></a>


----------



## Fudge (May 13, 2011)

I'm not really sure how easy or hard this one will be:


----------



## koimayeul (May 13, 2011)

Dark Half, SNEs ?


----------



## Fudge (May 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Dark Half, SNEs ?


Nope.


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

It looks sort of like it though. Is that game related to Dark Half?


----------



## Fudge (May 13, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> It looks sort of like it though. Is that game related to Dark Half?


Nope.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 13, 2011)

Is that a crappy 3D ripoff of Diablo?


----------



## ball2012003 (May 13, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Is that a crappy 3D ripoff of Diablo?


lol thats what I've been searching on google, Diablo clones.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 13, 2011)

Record of Lodoss War for the DC right?


i remember dling it for my dc emu a while back if i remember correctly been a while since i fiddled with my emus(didnt play it much even though it took an hour)


----------



## Fudge (May 13, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> Record of Lodoss War for the DC right?
> 
> 
> i remember dling it for my dc emu a while back if i remember correctly been a while since i fiddled with my emus(didnt play it much even though it took an hour)


Correct!
Scores:
NahuelDS: 21
SoulSnatcher: 13
Duskye: 13
machomuu: 11
KingdomBlade:10
CrimzonEyed: 9
Joe88: 9
Nathan Drake: 7
ball2012003: 6
vincentx77: 6
Goli: 5
*DarkShinigami: 5*
Schlupi: 4
naglaro00: 4
el_venga: 3
granville: 3
sinharvest24: 2
Fel: 2
BobTheJoeBob: 3
doyama: 3
hkz8000: 1
PeregrinFig: 1
updowners: 1
kupo3000: 1
Splych: 1
We1221: 1
hunter291: 1
prwlr. :1
Law: 1
raulpica: 1
Wabsta: 1
AlanJohn: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Skyline969:: 1
ryupower: 1
Fudge: 2



Spoiler



Mother 3
Breath of Fire 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
The Last Remnant
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Xenoblade
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Sword of Etheria
Pokemon Black/White
Rouge Galaxy
Legaia 2: Duel Saga
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
The World Ends with You
Avalon Code
Beyond the Beyond
Xak: The Art of Visual Stage
Chrono Trigger
Class of Heroes
Front Mission 3
Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner
KO Seiki Beast Sanjuushi: Gaia Fukkatsu Kanketsuhen
Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru
Shadowrun
Linda 3
Keitai Denj? Telefang (aka Pokemon Diamond)
Koudelka
Neutopia
Grandia
Terranigma
Rune Factory 2
Ys Seven
Hexyz Force
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Evermore
Dual Orb 2
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Criminal Girls
Pokemon Red & Blue
Soul Blazer
Seiken Densetsu 3
Tales of Eternia Online
Madou Monogatari
Treasure of Rudras
Romancing Saga: Minstrel Song
Robotrek
Guardian's Crusade
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
XenoGears
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Dragon Quest
Dynasty Warriors 6
Chrono Cross
Persona 4
Parasite Eve 2
Secret of Evermore
Crimson Tears
Quest 64
Half-Minute Hero
Fallout 3
PoPoLoCrois
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Wizardry 8
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Druid (MSX)
Sylviana: Ai Ippai no Boukensha
Hydlide
KOTOR 2
Story of Thor/Beyond Oasis
Silver Sword (from Action 52) (disqualified for not being an RPG)
Tales Of Phantasia
Divine Divinity
Namco X Capcom
Shining Soul
Radiant Historia
Final Fantasy Mystic Quest
Golden Sun - The Lost Age
Final Fantasy VII
Golden Sun - Dark Dawn
Illusion of Gaia
Final Fantasy 8
Legend of Dragoon
Ultima 7
Tales of Innocence
Icewind Dale II
Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel
Tales of Eternia
Dungeon Siege
King's Bounty: The Legend
Baten Kaitos Origins
One Piece: Unlimited Adventure
Final Fantasy XII
Draglade 2
Brave Story: New Traveler
Sword Of Mana
Panzer Dragoon Saga
Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar
Riviera: The Promised Land
The Last Story
Legend of Mana
Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne
Car Battler Joe
The 7th Saga
Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana
The Eternal Dagger
Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones
Riviera: The Promised Land
Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei
Treasure Hunter G
Dragon View
Ys IV: Dawn of Ys
Pokemon Emerald
Shining Force
Bahamut Lagoon
Dark Cloud
Sengoku Basara 2
Advanced Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of the Lance
Sid Meire's: Pirates!
Akalabeth: World of Doom
Golden Sun
Final Fantasy IV: The After Years
Final Fantasy IX
Fallout: New Vegas
Breath of Fire III
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Odin Sphere
Ultima VI
Ultima IX: Ascension
Dunjonquest: Temple of Apshai
Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi
Emerald Dragon
Shadow Hearts: Covenant
Legend: Ashita He no Tsubasa
System Shock 2
Shin Megami Tensei: 
Persona
Wild Arms 4
Devil Whiskey
Dragon Quest IX
Dink Smallwood
Planescape: Torment
Bloodnet
Ghots Lion
Magna Braban: Henreki no Yuusha
Gothic 3
Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow 
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages
Phantom Brave - We Meet Again
Valkyrie Profile - Covenant Of The Plume
Flyff
Quest For Glory 3: Wages of War
Cladun: This is an RPG
Ni no Kuni
Nostalgia
Nier
Grandia II
Illusion City
Dragon force
Mega Man X: Command Mission
Wizard of Oz: Beyond the Yellow Brick Road
Record of Lodoss War


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2011)

I think I won this... where is my prize?


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I think I won this... where is my prize?


your prize is a brand new name that game thread of you choice


----------



## Nujui (May 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I think I won this... where is my prize?


Just make another thread and I'll get a mod to close this one.


----------

